# Guys ACU : Part 8



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home ladies 

Sending lots of   ​


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

happy new home everyone   
L xxx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

"Happy new home"  

Julie x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies, just popping by to say "Hi" hoping you are all ok.

Karen - Hope the appt went well hun  

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Hell oall. 
Karen how did it go?


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

I have nasty stomach cramps and feel like af is going to start at any moment :-(. Work was torture today. This is the same day af came after my fresh cycle 6dp 5dt so have been on tenterhooks.


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

No Mrs. RTock could be stretching pains. Hold tight.


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

This can be a very common thing with pupo ladies.  Difficult but try not to read too much into it.... just take it easy hun

L xx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Just noticed I've now been upgraded to 2 stars!! How exciting!!

Still checking to see for news of Karen's appt...

Mrs Rock hope you're OK hun


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks girls. Have put bottle of wine in fridge to chill and plan to get sozzled to numb myself if af starts. Guess karen will be on train back to wirral right now. Looking forward to hearing how it went karen x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies  

Mrs Rock - Hang in there hun... sending you lots of       

Karen - Hope your appt went well   How are you feeling now you have had the appt ?

Hi Armi, Louisa, Lola and everyone else how are you all ?

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Mrs R, hold tight im thinking of you      

Sorry i didnt let you all know how i got on yesterday, but it was such a long day, and we didnt get in until midnight last night, i was sooo tired, and went straight to bed.

Gosh where do i start, arnt virgin trains fast, sounds sad i know but ive never travelled on a virgin train before!  
And it could only happen to me, i had to sit next to a strange man who was drinking from a whisky bottle, and laughing every now and then to himself....he was obviously enjoying himself!    Although i have to say he was so bizzare, i did start to feel a little nervous, woundering what he may do next  

Anyway we got there in one peice, thank goodness. We just had a coffee and a little browse around for an hour when we got there, and then went for our app at 3pm. Well i have to say everyone was lovely, we spoke to a lady called Sara, and she was with us for an hour and twently minutes. We didnt feel like we were rushed which was nice.

She explained the whole IVF with PGD procedure, and said that they would do the blood work along side the application for funding, which is great. But she also mentioned that they may not be able to develop a probe for us if they dont get the appropriate comparison etc from my family members. Only problem is now, we are in a bit of a dilemma   We have already decided that if we we not successful with the PGD (as only small percentage are successful, only 200ish babes born in 9 years), we would go straight for donor eggs with Manchester Care, as this increases our chances to 50%, which has surely got to be the better option if we do NOT have unlimited funds!, and we were going to get onto their donor register in january anyway in case we need it, as there wait can be up to 12 months.

So heres the dilemma, do we wait to see if we get the funding, have the cycle..and "bobs your uncle", hopefully, and if not we have the donor register to fall back on, or if we dont get funding, do we just have one go at PGD, and then go onto Donor eggs for our chances to increase? or do we go straight for donor eggs if we dont get the funding....oh my god im sooo confused with what to do!  

Any comments or advice would be greatly received girls  

We had a lovely meal overlooking the Thames in Cote Brassier, and then a nice stroll down Queens Walk, and before we knew it, it was time to get the train back! and luckily the delightful drunken chuckler was not onboard  

speak to you all later girls

Karen x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

pinkbabe said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Mrs R, hold tight im thinking of you
> 
> ...


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Girls, 
dont kow what happened above girls, i tried to modify and add in about our train tickets, and ive ended up with my added bits being in a quote! oh well never mind as long as you can all get to read it! 

Karen x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

pinkbabe what a day!!1 Glad you made it there and back. 

As to what decision you should make it really is a hard one. I think you need to to ask yourself honestlyhow imortant is a genetic match for you. How much do you want a baby in your arms next xmas.ETC.
I wonder if there is a starting out thread on the DE boards and if you might get some better advice there. 
I have a feeling that you would like at least 1 go with your own eggs. I know money is NOT finite but somehow we keep finding the money we need. 
Best of luck hun.


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Karen that's all great!!  So pleased you had a good appt and you are off and running.

Re: your decision... can you do both in parallel??  I guess ED takes a while to set up... and could you not register with Care for that and then carry on with PGD at Guys and see which gets there first?  If the PGD funding came through and you were in tx with Care just delay Guys by a few months.. or more if you are successful  

It's a big decision though - but  depends on what you feel hun.  Mums who have egg donation and mums who adopt and foster are equal to genetic mums in every way - it's just another route to your dream.  What does your dh think? 

Mrs Rock - any news?  Thinking of you  

Hi Julie  

Just finished chrismtas pressie wrapping  

Take care all 

L xx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies  

Karen - So pleased your appt went well, nice to hear you didnt feel like you were being rushed as it makes all the difference when everything goes as you could hope for, I must say all the staff were fantastic when we attended our appts. Good luck with your decision hun, take your time and you decide what is best for you  

Louisa - Sounds lie you are all organised for christmas then what with all your pressie wrapping  

Hi Armi - How are you  

Mrs Rock - How are you ? How are the stomach cramps.. hoping thet have eased off  

Hello to everyone else

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi ladies. I tested 3 days early today with a first response and it was BFN. I know it could change by sat but i doubt it will. I bled on day 6 after 5dt last time and as it's now day 8 i was getting my hopes up and i'd rather not do that. I wanted to test today as am working at home so don't have to cope at work while feeling tearful.


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Mrs Rock - Hang in there hun   you are in my thoughts.. Wait til Saturday as you say things may change,I have everything crossed for you, hoping that you just tested too early    

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Girls, 

thanks for all your replies, i just got soo confused with what to do for the best!   it was all quite overwhelming actually  

Armi - Yes your right i would ideally like to try at least once with my own eggs, but, i have mulled it over....thats all ive been doing for the past 4 months actually, and do you know i think i have come to the decision that my desire for a baby wherever they come from is of absolute paramount importance to me and DH. And yes your a right in the sense that we do tend to end up finding the money for what we want in the end, but another problem is DH has just gone onto half pay, as he is off sick from work at moment with prolapsed disc in lower back, awaiting microdisectomy! as if it couldnt get any worse   so i think we need to chanel our finances into something with a much higher success rate...god, none of this is easy is it?  

Louisa - We have decided that we will run Guys and Manchester Care parallel. What we are going to do is continue with Guys as far as we can...they have said they will run the blood work along side the funding application anyway, and if we do not get funding we are going to go straight for DE, as we are going to join Manchester Cares donor waiting list in january anyway. If we do get funding for Guys we will go for it, as we have nothing to lose, and hopefully successful, but if not at least we will be hopefully ready on list to be offered at donor. Thats the plan anyway  
DH is really supportive of this also, he just wants me to be as happy and content as i can be....isnt he sweet  and also he always talks sense even if i dont like it, so i know he is right this time also.
Hope your fingers arnt too sore after all your xmas wrapping  

Mrs R - god, i hope your wrong       i am thinking of you, please stay positive you never know  

Julie - Thanks for your kind words, at the end of the day, your right it is ultimately our decision, and we will have to do what feels right  

Hello to everyone else

Take care 

Karen x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Mrs. R.


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

mrs rock I'm so sorry  

However you're still 3 days to go and FETs can be late implanters - i've read that several times.  Try not to test again hun until OTD.  I'm   for you

Karen I think that's your best bet.  Doing both in parallel and see who gets there first!!!  One thing to check with Guys though.. if they can't get funding do you have to pay for the probe work anyway?  And if so how much is it??  Just something to be aware of.  I'm sure you will get funding (apparenlty 80% of couples do) but just in case it'd be good to know up front.

How long is the waiting list in Care?  I hear great things about Care so whatever way you end up I'm sure it'll be fine.

HI Julie and Armi.  Counting down the days now?  I am.    

L xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Louisa when exactly do you start?


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Armi - I am now on CD5 of this cycle.  When AF arrives (around 12th Jan I estimate) that will my treatment cycle.  I am having a natural FET so no drugs at all eek.  Scan around 24th jan and the prob ovulate around 27 Jan and then defrost and put back around 2nd Feb.  If everything goes to plan.
They plan to only put back 1 as really want to avoid twins.  I too would been keen to avoid twins due to health reasons.  

ANyway my 2WW will be 1st 2 weeks in Feb.  I suspect this may be around the same time as you and Julie?  Or you may be slightly ahead of me.  It will be lovely to cycle together.

right must go to bed.  Just been out to the cinema (saw Glorious 39 - very strange!) and just back!

Love 

L xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Louisa, thanks for that tip about checking about a fee for the blood work if dont go with them when funding refused, i wouldnt have thought of that...cheers, im going to phone them and ask later   because although i have heard the same there is approx 80% of couples getting funding, we have 2 negative things against us RE: the criteria, which are, DH has had a vasectomy and he will need a TESE/PESA, and he has 3 chidren to a previous marriage! so quite worried,  and almost certain they will refuse us...  although we would like to appeal also as Guys said they have firm grounds to be able to do this for us. Also as vasectomy or not we would still be going down the route of IVF with PGD because of my genetic condition and DH children have never lived with us, i did not even know them when they were small children so have not even had the fabulous opportunity to have enjoyed their early years! so i feel quite angry   about this to be honest, but hey, im gonna think positive, you dont get anything unless you try do you  

Mrs R, thinking of you      

Hi Julie, Armi, and everyone else   

Speak to you later, and il let you know what Guys said

Karen x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Girls, 

Just to let you know i phoned Guys today and spoke to Alison Lashwood, who was lovely...first time id had any contact with her!
When i explained to her my issue, she said that i wouldnt have to pay for the blood work if we chose not to continue with PGD if we dont get funding, and she actually thanked me for being so honest   really nice lady, very impressed! Oh and ive spoken to Manchester Care, who have just asked for a little referral from my Genetisist, and i can have an app at the end of jan, to be put on the donor egg wating list. So all in all, everything is working to plan...so far!  

How is everyone else?

Karen x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello everyone
Karen that's brilliant news all round hun.  So pleased for you!! So you really are doing everything you can.

RE: cost - is it not about the same for egg donation as PGD as you have to pay for the donor's tx don't you?  I guess there is a better chance of success.. difficult.  Start saving!  Re: funding, yes it might be a probem because of your dh's children.. but why don't you be pro-active and contact your local PCT yourself?  I have some exciting news that may be relevant to you so I will share it:

We've had one funded cycle and 1 frozen to come - after which we are looking at paying all the way.  So I decided to contact the haemophilia society to get some information on how to appeal and see if we could get more funding.  I also wanted to find out the cost of treatment annually for a haemophila patient.  So anyway they have been sooo helpful and forwarded my email onto the "East Midlands Specialised Commissioning Group" (we live in the east mids) and they are responsible for the commissioning of PGD on behalf of the 9 Primary Care Trusts (PCTs) in the region.  And they've just emailed me back.  Apparently the cost of treatment for a haemophiliac is £100,000 every year at least.  And they totally recogn ise the value of PGD.. and are revieiwng this example on Friday (tomorrow) to look to change the policy starting 1st April 2010 to funding more than 1 PGD cycle for cases such as ours.  Very exciting but trying not to get my hopes up... besides the fet is going to work isn't it!!!!?! 

So my point is, you have nothing to lose.  Is there a society for the illness your dad had (sorry I can't spell it)?  Can you contact them to see if they can help you?  I seem to be having real success so far....

Mrs Rock any news hun?

Hi Julie and Armi.  Not long to downregging Armi!!

Love 

Lou


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Hello all
CD14 of my cycle..still low on the cbfm....I have never had a nat preg  with DH so don't suppose it will ahppen now but I wonder can you get preg while D/R/

Guy's phoned me today..they thought I was sniffing but actually I am injecting and the mix up has me a wee bit worried abouta production line....but anyway. ..

Louisa/ Karen def be pro active..   

Mrs. R really hope things turn round for you.  

Louisa hello.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Lou,

Yes the cost for donor eggs is approx 7,500, similar to PGD, i would share a ladies eggs during her IVF cycle, and she gets it at a reduced cost to herself....what wonderful people they must be! i know theres an incentive for them but hey, you wouldnt offer your eggs willy nilly would you!

Hey, what great news that is for yourself Lou, there is an adrenoleucodystrophy...il spell it for you,   society that i could contact, so i think i will do that, you never know its all worth a try as you say!  

AND yes your FET will be succcessful, i can feel it in my water!     

Karen x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Armi, 
think i was posting at same time as you, god thats a tad worrying about Guys getting things a bit mixed up  , do they know where your up to now and stuff? x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

mmm pinkbabe I think so .. but I don't feel like at Kings where they knew what was what. 
Guy's have not even arranged an appt to show me how to inject . I know  how so I am not pushing it, but I know a girl at Kings on her 7th treatment (AND SHE IS A dOCTOR) but she must still by routine have this appt....  I don't want to run Guy's down maybe at each appt they tick off checks that everything has been done. I will go in sometime in the next few days and get our bloods done and check it out with them.

oops bubba crying..


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Well , as long as you can get it sorted, as long as one of you knows what your doing hey!  

Go and give Bubba a hug x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Girls,

gosh im freezing today!

How is everyone?

How are you Mrs Rock!    

Karen x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Hiya
Yep very cold outside today.  .


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Just popping by to say "Hi"   Hoping you are all wrapped up warm... its a tad on the cold side today  

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Armi,

how lovely is your dithering man, i didnt see him when i posted, and i love my pics!  

so heres mine, so hes not on his own  

x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi ladies. Well still no af which i am amazed about, the extra pessaries must have kept it away which is a good thing as i have a very short lp. Will test tomorrow but i really have no hopes. No symptoms at all, feel completely normal. Am going out to see a show tomorrow eve and looking fwd to hitting the prosecco to make me feel a bit better. Mrs r xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh Mrs R all sounds good! stay positive, and i will keep all fingers and toes crossed for you      

Enjoy your evening out tomorrow  
Let us know how you get on

Karen x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Good luck for tomorrow MrsR       x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Mrs. R  I have a funny feeling....I do not think it is over for you. I really don't.


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

You girls are all so kind. But don't get yr hopes up lovelies. The test i did on weds was one of those super early first response ones and there was not even the faintest hint of a line. I will update you tomorrow xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

These are for you Mrs R

                               

                                                                          AND


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Mrs Rock, hang in there hun wishing you all the best for tomorrow...


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Mrs Rock I'm thinking of you      

Hello everyone else

Well check out the time!  I am such the socialite.  Just back from a lovely evening over at a friend's house drinking wine.  SHe has 2 new rats.  Eugh!! I really don't like them.  Big long tails and their ears and teeth and everything... yeugh.  SHe knows how I feel!  I am more of a cat person really!!!!  Our visiting cat brings us dead rats as presents about 3-4 per week.  So I'm not so fond of the live rats either!!!!

Bit of a peculiar day today (CD7).  Got pain in my right ovaries or that region.  Followed by light fresh bleeding.  Very odd.  Hope this is nothing serious so I plan to ignore for the moment. Praps it's still my body getting back to normal.  .. praps this always happens but this is the first time I've noticed as I'm monitoring this cycle verrrrry closely.

Oh well.

Well must go to bed now.  Night all my lovelies

L xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Bfn i'm afraid :-(


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

oh Mrs R,  sooo sorry, i hope your ok


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Mrs Rock said:


> Bfn i'm afraid :-(


oh    I am so sorry it was looking so good there. Right throw yourself into chrissy and New Year , try and makea bit of time to talk about it each day andthen at your consult se what they say. Everything went so well I really think there is no reason why it wont happen for you Mrs. R. Try again at Easter for a xmas baby 2010.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Girls, 

Lou, you really are a socialite arnt you Mrs! and oh my god i cant stand rats, but my worse nightmare is ssssssnakes! even the word scares me   id be no good in celebrity jungle would i   i like cats too, i have two, they are called daisy and molly and they are sisters, but there getting on a bit now...a bit like myself
I wonder what your pain and bleeding was? i hope it settles for you . Like you say it may be because your monitoring your cycle very closely.

Hi Mrs R, I agree with Armi, hang in there, it will all make you stronger for your success in 2010     

Hi Armi, hope bubba is getting plenty of cuddles  

Hi Julie, hope your well  

Hi Ceri  

Hi to everyone else, even if your lurking!  


what a miserable afternoon, its raining where i am!  , although ive got a lovely christmas meal out with the girls later including some drinkies   and maybe a bit of  , so who's the socialite tonight then hey!!  

Take care Guys, speak to you all tomorrow

Karen x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Evening Ladies,

Mrs Rock - I am so sorry hun   please stay strong and hang in there I dont know what to say, I know there are no words that are enough but please remember I am thinking of you  

Armi, Karen, Ceri, Louisa, Lola - How are you all ? Hoping you are all well and keeping warm.

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

MrsR ... I'm so sorry hun, when you get your strength back and your next tx comes around i   that this time next year your dream will be with you


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Mrs Rock      so sorry hun

Look after yourself and dh.  Lots of iron and a glass or more of red wine I found helped for me last time.  I'm just so sorry and hope you and your dh can look after yourselves and be strong. 
L xx


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi Lovely ladies
Mrs Rock I am so sorry that things didnt go to plan this cycle    keep positive- as hard as that must be.

I am good thanks Julie, just had my little sisters wedding so taking a day off from doing anything!! no more work till Jan now    

Big hugs to you all
 and   and  
L xxxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Well ladies thanks for all your messages which did mean a lot to me.  I've kept away from FF for a few days because I can't stand reading about people's pregnancies, scans etc on 2ww thread and seeing people's tickers everywhere.  I'm coping much better with this BFN than the first one, haven't had any time off work or cried as much but I'm still a miserable cow who can't manage to be happy for anyone else right now.  

On 14 January I'm having a serious spinal operation at Guys. I've been waiting over a year for it but the hospital understood that having a baby is my first priority and if my tx had worked we were going to postpone the op until after the baby.  I was totally focused on the IVF and trying not to think about the op before.  Now however it is looming large and I'm pretty scared, I couldn't sleep last night for thinking about it.  The ACU didn't have any follow up appointments but after I explained that from 14 Jan I won't be able to get about for 2 months because of recovering from the surgery they found me an appointment on 11 January.  What I'm hoping is that I'll be well enough to do another cycle in April, which should be just as I am ready to start back at work initially part time, if all goes well.  That way the tx will be easier to manage alongside work, as I have a stressful job it was a nightmare trying to do my fresh cycle alongside work back in July, but being part time for a few weeks should help.  I hope this all works out ok and I'm doing the right thing.

Sorry for the glum post, I hope everyone is ok and looking forward to Christmas,
Mrs R xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

oh Mrs. R. Be glum. You are entitled. With our op coming  up an a spring treatment would you not consider getting your GP to give you a bloody good sick note? Sounds like a str. essful job is the last thing you need at this moment.

I was aT Kings  today  getting bloods done. In t ears as DH and myself having a bad day. Anyway this is not the place to go on. Just to let you know I am glum here with you. Drinking wine..which I shouldn't do b4 treatment and eating tirumissu...I also know where wine gums are stashed in the house....now if only I still smoked...         .
Look after yourself


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Mrs R, you have every right to be glum   We need our glum times for whatever reason,  to be able to become happy again, especially when you get your BFP next time around!  

Good luck with your surgery, dont be scared hun, try and take it all in your stride...easier said than done i know. Everything will work out just as you want it to be  

Hi Armi, hope you and DH are feeling alittle better   you naughty girl with the all those wine gums...save some for DH now wont you!   Go for it with the wine, it is christmas     after all... cheers   il be joining you after i finish work christmas eve  

Hi Lou, Juile, Ceri, Lola,   how are you all doing? 

How exciting, santas nearly here!!!!  

Karen x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey girls i forgot to say, ive put my christmas tree in the competition, so if you like it the most out of all the entries.......VOTE FOR ME!!!                                        


Karen x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

pinkbabe said:


> Hey girls i forgot to say, ive put my christmas tree in the competition, so if you like it the most out of all the entries.......VOTE FOR ME!!!
> 
> Karen x


??where


----------



## Purple80 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Do you mind if I join you?  I had PGD treatment at Guys and now I am 7 weeks 1 day pg!  

Anyone else had PGD?

HD xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Theres a link at the top of the page in red, saying christmas tree photo competition, click the link, and you will find my tree along with the other entries, i am under my usrename Pinkbabe x



Welcome Heartsdesire,

There are a couple of us on here having PGD, im just waiting for my first cycle, so have no news yet. Congratulations on your BFP, your soo lucky, was it your first try at PGD?

Karen x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

congrats on your BFP


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

maybe I'll leave it for a few more days!  I'll go and vote for your tree Karen.  Armi - I hope you and DH make it up x
Night all x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Thankyou Mrs R


----------



## Purple80 (Nov 24, 2009)

Pinkbabe - Yes, it was our first go at PGD.  We can't believe how lucky we have been so far.  Truly is a miracle!  All the best with your treatment xx

Armi - Thank you x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Just had to come back and say Karen your tree is seriously gorgeous!  Just emailed off a pic of mine too but it's not a patch on yours!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Mrs R, i will be sure to vote for yours x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Congrats Heartsdesire thats great news  
Have you joined BFP in sept/oct nov- lots of chat there for those due in june july and aug next year.  

Mrs R take it easy and good luck with your op- hope it goes well- let us know how it goes    

Karen am off to vote for your tree now x 

Love to you all
L xxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Lola, hope your well hun x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

am good thanks- your tree is ace
take care
L xxxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh Wow, Heartsdesire, thats fabulous, you really are a lucky girl! x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

DH and I have made it up. Think he had the treatment is close collywobbles also!!  
The tree is gorgous. No point mesending a pic of mine in as the child keeps tearing into my beautifully wrapped pressies. 

Bit concerned with Guys they haven't shown me how to inject. Hope I remember....


----------



## Purple80 (Nov 24, 2009)

LolaBoo - I joined the _BFP in Dec 09/Jan/Feb 10 - Winter Part 1 _ thread as my BFP was in December


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

thats great hearts and desire  
L xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Armi,
Glad you and DH have made friends  

Dont worry about your injections, stretch the skin with your fingers, inject slowly, and hold needle before withdrawal for 5 seconds then remove.

Hope your ok, but yes your right Guys should be guiding you,especially if injections isnt usually part of your daily routine!  

Hope your pressies dont get too bashed by your little gem! 

Karen x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Right hello again and many apologies for my downer last night.  Feeling more cheerful now as have just finished work for Christmas, which means I only have 3 days of work left afer Christmas before I start my 3 months leave for the surgery.  Work being what it is, that's something to be glad about even  if it does involve having an operation!!

Armi, have Guys given you a date for your baseline scan, usually 2 weeks into the downregging?  As that is the appointment when they show you how to inject, they don't show you before you are ready.  Oh hang on, it's just occurred to me - you may be injecting to down reg?  Sorry did not think, as I down regged with nasal spray.  So I may not be being helpful at all......


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Yep injecting to D/R..think that is why is passed them by as they have most people sniff. Thanks anyway. x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

I was wondering why some sniff and some inject, what is the difference do you know?


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Mrs R,

the nasal spray and the injection are the same, it is just preference really, as most people dont like to inject if they have an alternative. However, i have asked for all injections, even instead of pessaries etc, as then at least you know your getting everything you need, without any wastage or mistakes! Hope this helps

Karen x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Injections are a doddle!! I've been having 4-8 per day since 1992 so calculate that one!! Plus another 8 times a day stabbing my fingers with blood  = average of 14 per day * 365 * 17 = 86870 injections!  Happily i have the insulin pump now so it's a few less per day but still have to do the stabbing.  So use your tummy or your bum.  Don't use your arms as that can hurt.  Thighs can be good but make sure you go for a fleshy bit.  If you're nervous put some frozen peas on first to numb the skin.  

Anyway this is just a post to wish you all happy christmas and new year.  Don't think i'll be on until after then as am away visitng family from tomorrow till then.  Hopefully by then i'll have ovulated and then on the countdown to day 1 of the FET woohoo!!! Hopefully will ovulate by Sunday/Monday - it feels like it should happen anyway

Mrs Rock I'll be speaking to you before your op but I do feel for you hun.  Perhaps try to see having the op before babies as a really good opportunity?  Get it out of the way now?  

Take care everyone else

Lou xx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Evening Ladies, 

Just popping by to say "Hi" hoping you are all well and to catch up on some posts.

In case I dont get a chance before I would just like to wish each and every one of you and yours a very Merry Christmas & A very Happy New Year... 

Here's to 2010... Our year Ladies....  take care all, have a safe one  

Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!  

Hope you all have a fabulous time, speak to you all in a few days  

2010 Is definately gonna be our year girls  

Karen x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm on a virgin train going up to Liverpool for xmas and Ricky Whittle from Strictly is on it too! I am a big Strictly fan so quite excited. Never got into the x factor at all though.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Have a wonderful christmas everyone and may 2010 be special for everyone 
Big hugs

L xxxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Girls, guess what?

i won the christmas tree competition       i wish i could share the chocolate with you all  

Thanks for voting for me!

Hope you all got what you wanted from santa  

Take care 

Karen x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Well done Karen


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Well done pink babe, I did think yours was the nicest.

Armi, have you started dr-ing now?  How is it going?  I find it the hardest part of tx, I'm always worried I'm going to go off on one at work cos I get so snappy.

Having said that I've been pretty snappy all Christmas.  Just got back from my parents' house in Liverpool where we spent 3 days.  Couldn't stop snapping at people, am so glad to be home.  I kind of think I'm too old to be going back to my childhood home every Christmas.  It makes me act like a stroppy teenager again despite myself, and it makes me a bit sad cos I think by now I should be having xmas in my own home with my own family....sigh.  Anyway not going anywhere next year.  Have decided will be having xmas at home whatever happens, and maybe by then I'll be pregnant....fingers crossed!  Hope everyone else had a nice time,

Love Mrs R x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Mrs. R yep today will be day four of D/R. So far symptom free. 
Don't beat yourself up for being snappy- your treatment didn/t work and just because everyone else has moved on it does not mean you have. It is natural to feel the way you are.  I just met for coffee with a friend who told me about a recent missed m/c. Of course Ifeel terrible for her but it was her first month of trying and I am aware that she could well go on and have a baby before me. I know I need to be upbeat about my treatment but....it reminds me that if I don't succeed I have to hear her news, see her  bloom and grow and be happy for her. (Of course I do want her to be successful it is just hard as you see those baby come and be born at the drop of a hat ...anyway. ...

Hello to our other Guys girls!!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Mrs R, 
Whilst you were in Liverpool, you could have called at mine for a mince pie and a coffee...or something stronger  
You will be pregnant next christmas, you watch, and then you can start planning your own family christmas    

Hi Armi, 
I know what you mean about wishing other people well, you do want the best for everyone else, but you do feel like why not me? or when is it going to be my turn? its very hard isnt it  

Hi Lou, how was your christmas?

Hi Julie, how are you doing?

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well

Well, we've still got new year to come yet, it will soon be here wont it. I tried doing the lottery last night but as you can guess i didnt win. But i did have a thought, which was if i had of won, i would of paid for all your treatment girls until you all got your little bambinos!   

 2010 here we all come! 


Karen x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

pinkbabe regarding your thughts about lottery- I often daydream about the same thing- helping FFs girls achieving their dreams  with a big lottery win. Surely our altruistic thoughts are worth something in the karma stakes.


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies, hoping you are all well  

Karen - "Congrats" on winning the christmas tree competition yours was fab and a well deserved win.

Armi - Glad to hear no symptoms yet with the D/R.

Mrs Rock - How are you hun   I hear you when you say about being snappy same here I was a right miserable so and so ... because....... 

AFM -  Well all AF had to do was wait til 7th Jan so we could start.. which I thought would have been ok seeing as currently having 36+ day cycles but oh no.... she showed up on Boxing day a perfect 28 day cycle this month which I havent had for as long as I can remember....  So I was really miffed as it now means we have to wait til my next AF at the end of January or whenever she decides to show up next   and to top it all my sister who was told her only way due to blocked tubes was IVF had her 12 week scan on 20th December and on boxing day we had a family get together round her house... dont get me wrong I am over the moon for her I really am and of course I will be the best aunty ever... but it stings a little if you know what I mean... I feel awful for feeling like this I beat myself up because I feel sad then beat myself up even more as I hate myself for feeling like this.

Hello to everyone else hoping you are all well  

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

h Julie when her babym is big and past its cute stage you will have a tiny wee baby for everyone to goo and gaa over. Your time will come.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi ladies  

Well done Karen- it was a fab tree  

Big hugs to you all 

L xxxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh Julie, sorry to hear that, you have already had a delay haven't you and that is so frustrating I know.  I find the waiting for tx very hard.  Also I totally know what you mean about feeling jealous of your sister and then feeling horrible for feeling jealous.  I don't think we'd be human if we didn't feel a bit jealous and it being someone so close to you only makes it harder.  I have even de-friended people on ******** just because I can't bear to see their family photos and read their constant smug status updates about their kids!  and I know I should be more charitable and just be happy for them but I'm not!


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Ladies  

Julie x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Mrs. Rock if you find smug facebooks annoying how did you heel about the family christmas letters tha t arrive via email and post. I got one in a powerpoint presentation this year.


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

OMG Armi don't get me started about the Christmas letters  !!!  But seriously, someone actually sent you a powerpoint one? OMG!  That is really a special level of self obsessed smugness!!  Luckily most of my friends are the kind who would never send an xmas letter.  Ironically the only one I did get was from one of the few people I have told about our IVF, because she had IVF herself for the birth of her 1st child, and then had a surprise 2nd child after they'd been told her DH's sperm count was so low they would never conceive naturally.  I took a bit of encouragement from her experience, but she is one of the worst on ********, literally every day she updates her status with something about weaning her baby or the othe one's nativity play etc etc, she never writes about anything else but her kids so I took her off my newsfeed, and then she sent me a Christmas letter which was all about the 1st one starting school and their summer holiday with a new baby in tow  etc etc!  There is no escape    !!  I guess she is just so happy to have her kids and I do understand that, but the smugness really grates.


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

oh Mrs. R     that actually make me think about my F.B. I  had better be more level headed. My friends I see all the ti e obv wouldn'T send xmas letters either but the powerpoint one with photos etc. OMG


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Ah sorry Armi, didn't mean to be rude!  I can be a right ranter when I get going!


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Mrs Rock said:


> Ah sorry Armi, didn't mean to be rude! I can be a right ranter when I get going!


nono you are quite right. Babies are boring to everyone part from parents and grandparents. I realy am not interested in my friends children. Barely tolerate them in fact.


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

oh phew!  
You and I are very similar that way then!  I utterly adore my nephew who is 5 and obviously the most gifted and handsome little boy in the universe, but that's about it really  !


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Having said all that I'm now getting interested in your daughter Armi.  Cos knowing you'd understand if I wasn't, now I don't feel obliged to be! am such a contrary mary!  How is her name pronounced, is it an Irish name?


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Her name is Irish pronounced Kee- va, some places in Irealnd pronounce it QU- eva.


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm glad I asked as I wouldn't have guessed the pronounciation.  That's lovely and quite unusual.  She'll be glad of that when she's in a class with several girls called Ruby.  Not that Ruby isn't a lovely name, my cousin has just called her little girl that and my friend's baby has it for a middle name.  In my schooldays it was Emma that was the popular name, we had 7 of them, and everyone had Louise for a middle name, including me, I think it was compulsory if you were born in 1973 or something!


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies  

just checking in to say "Hi" hoping you are all well  

Will be back later to catch up on all the posts !

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Mrs. R myname is Julie nd I had 2 aunty Julies and a few Julies in my class. That must have been the 1969 Australian name!!


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello girls I'm back!!  Back home now after Christmas with the inlaws and then a few days at my family home.

Well the goss here is that my sis (another one!) is pregnant.  She had a early m/c at 6 weeks in Sept and now is 6 weeks pregnant..naturally.. with twins!  And she's 38 in April.  So take heart anyone who's worrying about age!  She's very excited etc.  I'm just kicking myself that we are taking the pgd route and that all my 3 sisters are not going that way and just conceiving naturally and just hoping they don't have a sick baby.  Then I worry that we're doing this unncessarily.. Argh.  In a way I wish we didn't have the pgd choice but then we're lucky to have it.

SO 2010 will be a  big year for babies in our family.  My sister (who's 41 in July) is expecting her first in March then I guess these twinnies will be due around September then our baby (PMA!) towards the end of the year!

Well still no ovulation here.  Still waiting for it (today is day 1 so I know when AF will arrive and the whole FET can start.  Julie I can sympathise with you.. I'm there!! Big time!!!  Hang on in there because you will now have another 28 dayer (PMA!) and start on the 26th Jan.  How frustrating though.  Though it could have been worse and started on the 6th Jan!!!

hI Karen congrats on your tree!!

Hi Armi, hope down regging is still going OK.  I'ts a bit boring isn't it!! 

ANyway will check tomorrow and wish you all a very happy and lucky 2010 then!!!

Love lou


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Hope your all well  

Lou, i completely agree with you! i am in a similar sitiuation, one of my female cousins is also a carrier of what i have, and she took a chance and got pregnant, and hoped for the best, and luckily she had a beautiful baby boy who was free from the condition, but as it is 50/50...she was bloody lucky i can tell you! But yes it does make you question if we are doing the right thing dosent it. I suppose it depends on how we can all individually cope with things and circumstances etc. I know personally, that i just could not make the choice to terminate...and that is definatley what would have to be chosen in my case  ,  i think it would send me off the edge     so i think this is the best way forward for me hun. I think in a nut shell it all ok if your baby is free from the condition, but what if they arnt.... how awful, and could you decide for the best what to do??   Try not to beat yourself up chicken, you know in your own mind what is right for you  

I hope you all have a lovely evening tonight, dont get too   !! 

Speak to you all in in 2010!!

Karen x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies  

Just popping by to catch up on posts and wanted to wish you all a.....

"Happy New Year & hope that 2010 bring you all that you wish and dream for"

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Karen I just read up on adrenoleucodystrophy as had not heard of it before.  I think what you are doing is a brave and responsible decision and I really hope you are successful.  Obv I hope we're all successful!

Louisa - 3 new babies in the family next year wow!  Hopefully some babydust has rubbed off on you too for your FET and there'll be 4 new babies!  

Armi hope you're still feeling well on the DR.  When is your scan appt?

Having a quiet new year here, staying in with DH and going to watch "The Thick of it" DVDs, I love that show makes me laugh so much.  Tomorrow planning a nice new year roast dinner but first DH will have to put together the new dining table and chairs which got delivered this morning, all in boxes in the front room at the mo.  Will be nice to have a table again as since we moved to our new house been eating on our knees in front of the telly.  He's gone out just now to buy a little TV for the bedroom in the sales, for me to watch when I'm recovering from my operation in Jan/Feb, bless him.  

I have to say am looking forward to the end of 2009, has been a tough year for me, hoping 2010 will be much much better and we'll all get our hearts' desire.  Have a good one ladies 
Mrs R xxx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

[fly]Well Happy New Year[/fly]

I really hope thi willb a successful year for us all. I hate to jinx things but I had a weird dream last night. My mother spoke to me my grand mothers voice. She said was pregnant with 3 but already lost one. I know I am not pregnant...but just hoped that it somehow does mean a baby for me!!!!

Louisa I am sure it will be a fantastic year for your family with lots of babies this year!!

Karen great tree.. will have one of your cycber choccies!!!!


----------



## bromleygirl (Aug 30, 2009)

Hello Ladies

I haven't been on here for ages (though check back to see what's happening).

Am hoping to try again, probably Feb, but have appointment end of Jan regarding some tests done after my BFN in Sept.

Loved the stuff about ********, and coincidentally I too will be having a The Thick of It fest to be more cheery.

All the best to you all for this coming year!

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Welcome back Bromleygirl, you and I are very close then as have just moved house, was round the corner form Guys, now near Bickley.  Love it here, so much nicer than London Bridge, although missing all the bars and restaurants a bit.  Oh well will help me try and stick to my 5 units a week as recommended by Guys (like that is actually happening  )


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi
Just wanted to wish you all a happy 2010-  
May all your dreams come true
 and  
Lola xxx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Oh well will help me try and stick to my 5 units a week as recommended by Guys (like that is actually happening )
[/quote]

ditto


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hiya girls
I'm quite hungover today and currently procrastinating.  Need to clean the house and do ironing etc. and just sat using laptop on sofa.
Quite depressed today as still no godd&m ovulation in sight and today is CD20.  So officially my cycles are scr*wed up since IVF.  Last month didn't ovulate till day 30 and now this one looks like it will be similar if at all.  So my fet will be pushed back also.  Do you ever feel that you're just waiting for things to start forever 

Last night was great. Had 4 friends around + dh and I made up 6.  Pizzas, salads, fizzy wine etc made a very good evening.  Nice.

Right must go sort the laundry....

Take care all  

love Lou xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Louisa
Just a thought, what ov testers are you using?  I only ask because back in the mists of time when we first started TTC, I was using the cheapy ov test pee sticks you buy on the Access Diagnostic website, and I never ever detected my LH surge and was panicking that I didn't ov.  I had all the blood tests to confirm that I do, and then I switched to using a clearblue digital fertility monitor, and that picks up my LH surge fine.  It costs about £100 which is quite steep but I found it much easier to use and reassuring.  Just thought I'd mention it in case you are actially oving but the pee sticks don't show it?


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Lovely ladies,

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!  

Well we had a reasonably quiet new year, quite glad really, cos i didnt want the hangover i had last year, when i couldnt stop vomiting until 6pm on New years day  .....very self inflicted im afraid! Im not back in work until tomorrow, so at least i can enjoy another day off. I'l probably spend today taking my tree down and cleaning up i think   

Mrs R, hope i didnt depress you too much, with the adrenoleucodystrophy reading! hope your well and looking forward to your forthcoming happy news in 2010  

Hi Armi, hows the DR going? How strange was that dream hey, gosh maybe it is a sign that your gonna get twins following your success this year!      Hope you enjoy your cyber choccie  

Hi Lou, hope you got over your hangover ok. It must be really frustrating waiting to get started, but always remember this....all GOOD things come to those who wait! Your dream will be fulfilled this year    

Hi Julie, Hope your well, your time will also soon be here, and you wont know where all that time went!    

Hi Lola, hope your doing well, all the very best to you chic   

Hi Bromleygirl, welcome back, good luck to you, and i hope all your wishes come true for 2010   

Take care, speak to you all later

Karen x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Hello all

Well I made a cock up off my D/R I stupidly have been incecting 0.05 instead of 0.5 of the buserelin. I blame the clinic in some ways as they did not show me how. I know my maths is also at fault  . I phoned the on call DR. who told me not to worry and to start the correct dose now. I am not scanned until the 12th so I will have had 11 doses of the correct amount- don't even know if I have that much in the bottles. AGH. I know that won't start me stimming if I have not D/R properly but what will happen if I have not D/R properly

Pink come and take down my tree won't ya? Pliease. I can't be bothered!! Why don't men ever do these jobs?

Louisea I was the same as Mrs. R only got the LH surge on the clear blue fertility monitor.. never had a sign of ov on the cheapy sticks. 

Welcome back Bromley girl..I am in West Norwood so not to far from you!!

Hello Lola and Julie


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Armi 11 doses might well be enough, but if you haven't fully DR'd they will just ask you to keep going a bit longer and re-scan you later on.  Try not to worry, although you're right it's really annoying that they didn't show you how to do it  

Just spent this morning shopping for curtains and am knackered.  My back is killing me, roll on 14th Jan!


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks Mrs. R for the reassurance. It is amazing what you forget isn't it!!  I just have had work texts regarding Monday my return to work. I can see myself saying stupid things like....  " How many sugars in your bottle?"  Have got my suits and winter coats back from drycleaners!! Pleased to report they are swimming on me!!!  Nice to be a wee biot smaller than before....or did I stretch them with my prgnancy  

Hak I am on 450  and Guys said they don't even do above 300.. but they decided to let me!!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Armi, 

dont worry hun, you will just keep DR until you are ready, they will let you know when you get scanned. I should imagine that was easy to make that mistake, its something i probably would have done also, cos my maths and my eyesight are awful!!  

Try and Chill out, or you will go crackers  

Karen x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Armi nevermind - if any consolation I downregged (sniffing) for almost 3 weeks then went for dr scan and it hadn't worked!!! So then I had one injection and that was it - I'd downregged in 1 week after - just carried on sniffing.  So maybe ask about the injection?  The reason why it hadn't worked was that i'd a cyst but all the same it's useful to know it can be done in different ways...

Mrs Rock and others - thanks for the advice.  I'll just keep on ploodding on.  I've got a range of pee sticks and to be honest last month when I finally ovulated the whole lot picked it up... so it's just that it's not happened yet I'm sure.  I've been sympton spotting too iykwim and no mucus signs yet   hey ho.  The good thing about this being delayed again (!) is that we're in the midst of loads of diy at the moment .  Frustrating though...

Hi Karen, Lola, Julie and Bromleygirl

Well we're just going to have an ASDA takeaway curry.. yum.. it's in the oven now and smells nice!

L xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey all
Well the final day of the festive season is here boo!  I didn't enjoy myself at my parents' for xmas but the rest has been great and all has gone by in a flash.  Why does the time go so fast when things are nice, and yet with TTC for me each week feels like forever!

I try not to look back over the time as it passes as it only depresses me, but i cannot help but think back to before Christmas last year.  We found out about DH's SA issues in November and I was desperate to start IVF by the end of that year, well that didn't happen it took until summer to start, but now I have done 2 cycles and yet am no further on at all!  Anyway....

My last 2 days at work until April coming up.  Yay!  Can hardly be bothered to go in just for the 2 days but I have to do handover meetings and a meeting with my 'mentor'.  Am getting so nervous about the op and not looking forward to the stay in hospital, Guys never strikes me as the nicest hospital in the world.  Just trying not to think about it.  A couple of glasses of white wine helps take the edge off but I am trying to lose a bit of weight before the op so trying to be good!!

Armi good news about your work clothes being too big now, bet not many people come back from maternity leave slimmer!


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Mrs. R I know it is hard to be upbeat. These things just take time unfortunately. 

Wine is not to fattening. Have some. Just don't eat snacks with your wi ne!!


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Armi you're a star.  Am now sat here witha glass of Sancerre, was left over from xmas so rude not to  .  Also am internet shopping which is a fail safe cheer-upper for me.  Have decided to turn the surgery into a shopping opportunity for buying jumpers and tracky bottoms, my recuperation outfits


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Mrs. R- do you have a laptop? If so take it to hossie to while awy the hours. I was on FF and ** during my 3 day labour!!!!


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies  

"Happy New Year" to you all, here's to a fab 2010 for us all  

Armi - Hows the D/R hun ? hope everything going to plan for you  

Mrs Rock -  Hope you enjoyed your glass of Sancerre, Good for you with the Internet shopping I always find it helps cheer me up a little too, Good idea 
turning the surgery into a shopping opportunity  

Karen - Hows things hun ? Hoping you are ok  

Louisa - anything on the ovulation front yet ?  

BromleyGirl - Hi hows things ? 

Hello to everyone else hoping you are all ok  

Dont know why I am feeling rather positive for a change today, which is very odd seeing I am full of a cold at the mo and its 1st day back to work too !

               

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya Ladies, any brainboxes amongst you? Here's the details 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=222922.msg3494680#msg3494680​


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone!!    
Happy New Year!!! You’ll have to excuse my typing – I am doing it one-handed as I’ve got my dog under my arm! 
How is everyone? 

Pinkbabe, yes, I did enter the lottery for the Lister – would love a bit of good luck there!  Would love to win the regular lottery too! Then we’d have nothing to worry about! Sounds like you’ve made your decision about your own versus donor eggs, so pleased for you.  It’s great to have a plan! 

My sister has actually offered to donate eggs for us, which is so generous of her. I know how lucky we are but we’ve decided it’s either our own eggs/sperm or none, so we will look at adoption next. 

Armi, thanks for wishing us luck too! How are you finding the down-regging?? Hopefully, the lower dose won’t affect you too much, I think Guys tend to down-reg for longer than most other places as it is!  

Julie, sorry your cycle got postponed! My FSH has fluctuated wildly as well – I’ve had 11.7 and then 8.2 – 11 is borderline high, but 8 was perfect – and yet I got far worse eggs on the cycle with 8! I have to agree with everyone else, a short cycle would be a dream! Good luck with it. And congrats on being an aunty in the future – i am amazed how many people get told it’s never going to happen and then they get pg – here’s hoping it happens to us some day!! 

Louisa, good luck with your FET – not long to go now! I bet you’re looking forward to a drug-free cycle! And congrats on being an aunty soon! Wow, natural twins, I would love that! (but i draw the line at the natural triplets my friend had!!)

Mrs Rock, I am so so sorry about your BFN. I wish you so much luck and good health with your op, and hope you come back soon, ready to go again. Does having the op mean you don’t the conflict of trying to choose whether to have one or two embies transferred next time?  

Welcome Manny, wish you loads of luck – I replied to you on the other Guys thread earlier! 
Bromleygirl, good luck with your next cycle! 

Girls, I really hope 2010 is going to be the best year for all of us!! I'll write more soon 
C xx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello everyone!

i actually feel like a traitor as I've started a FET natural thread in the FET section and it's really kicked off and so have been chatting on that this past day.  How unsociable !!!      It's really nice though as there's quite a few of us going through natural FET Jan/Feb.  Great to moan !!

Well still no ov here and today CD23.  Hey ho.  I think it really is imminent so here's hoping for tomorrow.

Karen just back on the earlier posts - I totally think you are doing the right thing definitely.  If you don't mind me asking - how come your dad made it to a reasonably elderly age?  Was he not severely affected then?

Mrs Rock - you are being a big brave bear about your impending op.  How long do you reckon you'll be in the hospital for?  Do you reckon you can get the ACU staff to come visit you??  Do you have lots of books etc to bring in with you?  I know what you mean about Guys but then I know some NHS staff (nurses and doctors) and theyall reckon that in the event of needing an op they'd be NHS every time due to the quality of the treatment you'll get there over private.  The facilities may not be as nice but you will have good surgeons.  When do you go in?  Rememmber to take some of those baby wipes (useful for sticky hands), ribenna (for diluting with the nasty hospital water), MP3 player, Laptop with good battery and stack of DVDs to watch and headphones.  

Clomidia hi!  i think it's great that you are heading for adoption.  My cousin is adopting a little girl from Mexico as we speak (she's gorgeous!), my sister's friend after about 10 years of TTC has now adoped 2 little boys and 1 girl (one at a time!) from Russia, they're gorgeous children.  Would you adopt from the UK or abroad?  How exciting..!

Julie you go girl on the positive front!!  So nice to see!!  What with my crappy ovulation being delayed I think we may be cycle buddies together.  Might even be on the 2WW at the same time.

Armi hi.  Not long till the 12th and then things will get cracking

Laters 

Lou xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Louisa  
Thank you!   I am inclined towards inter-country adoption; and always have been for some reason, but know it takes a long time - friends of ours have also adopted from Mexico so they have offered us advice/help/assistance/ears! whenever we are ready. That said, I'm not against adopting here either - it's just that it would be difficult to get a match for me and dh (we are different nationalities) and we'd like either a "right" match, or something completely different to both of us!   

Either way, we have decided to hold off and ttc naturally (lol!!) for a year or two first though, so that the ivf nightmare is completely behind us before we move on to adoption ... so it will be a while to go yet - but here's hoping in another few years our family will finally be here    

Good luck on the OV - it's a nightmare isn't it? I am currently waiting for AF - yet again! - last month she was 2 days early, this month she is one day late... aaaaahh! There was a time when I'd be peeing on sticks to beat the band by now, but I'm way past that now!  

Cx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya girls, 

hope your all well, and enjoying all this snow and cold weather!  

It took me 4 whole hours to get home today, from work....guess how many miles i covered??  5, oh yes 5, can you beleive that!! I was not happy to say the least when i got in, but my DH had a lovely dinner, and glass of wine ready for me...Arrrrh  

Hi Louisa, well what a TRAITOR you are!...  only kidding chic, we will just all talk about you thats all  
My dad made it to 56yrs, as believe it or not, he had the milder form of the disease, which is a later onset, which dosent totally debilitate you and kill you until your about 50-60 yrs of age. Its shattering really, because i think he had it worse, as he lived most his life , and then became very ill for 2 years needing 24 hr care before he died. I know this sounds awful too, but he died in his sleep one night of a chest infection which i thank the lord about, as his fight hadnt stopped, and he was just about to be peg fed, as he was forgetting to swallow food, and he was having lots of fits. God bless him,  It was a blessing to him and us all. 
Bet your looking forward to your natural cycle  

Hi Clomidia, lovely to hear from you, im glad you entered the competition, best of luck with that hun   How kind was that of your sister to offer her eggs, ask her to post them to me if they are going spare!  
My cousin has just adopted, and he  is so gorgeous and looks just like her DH, although totally different colourings and such like... sooo canny really!! Good luck with that if thats the road you choose to go down, we all so deserve to be happy dont we  

Hi Armi, not long now, how you getting on with your dosing now?  

Hi Mrs R, Hope your well, stay positive, and try not to worry about your surgery. Louisa's right, i also work for the NHS, and i can tell you now, where i would want to have any surgery myself, and its not going private!! You will be fine   

Hi Julie, hope your first day back at work wasnt too bad  

Hello to everyone else  

Take care on all those roads, if your back in work tomorrow  

Karen x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hello lovely Guys' gals  

Well all I can say is...SNOW!  We have had piles of it here, Karen I hear it is bad where you are too?  All my cousins in Liverpool are ranting about the snow in Liverpool!  

Today is the start of my week off work before the op and I cannot tell you how glad I was not to have to struggle into work today.  I think the trains were on a restricted timetable and as my train is rammed when the service is running normally, that would not have been fun!  I hope you're all ok and managing to get where you need to go.  I went looking for wellies today as the forecast is for the snow to carry on into the weekend - no wellies to be had anywhere, they were all sold out!

Armi how are you doing being back at work?  Not the ideal week to have to try and get back into the grind!  Are you still feeling ok on the DRing now you have upped the dose?  How is your little one adjusting to the change?

Louisa anything to report on the ov front?  Feels so weird asking someone I've never actually met whether they have ovulated yet, but you know what I mean!  I like being called a brave bear! Will be telling myself that when I try to restrain myself from running screaming from the hospital while I wait next Thurs.  I've taken this week off to swim every day and do my physio as it will help to be in good shape beforehand.  I should be in the hosp for 6 days and then will probably be in bed for 2 weeks after that at home to let the pain settle.   I have a new netbook with mobile internet so I'll be logging on from my bed!  Then for 4 more weeks doing very little at home, not much activity apart from pottering around gently while the bone and metalwork in my spine sets.  Then 6 weeks of physio, then hopefully a new IVF cycle and back to work!  Well that's the plan anyhow!

Clomidia it's nice to hear from you again.  Your adoption plan sounds good.  I wish you lots of luck with it.  Do you have any ideas about where you might adopt abroad?  Will you want to look for a baby/toddler or maybe an older child?   And has AF showed her ugly face yet?  Re the op, yes, although it is not likely to solve my back problems completely, if successful I would be in much better shape than now and would not have to worry so much about carrying twins, should I ever be that lucky.

Karen I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad's struggle.  You have been through a lot and I hope Guys can give you the success you deserve.  I wasn't depressed by reading about adrenoleuclodystophy, but it certainly did put other things into perspective for me a bit.  I do agree that you get the best clinical care on the NHS.  The surgeon who is doing my op at Guys is basically the only person I would risk it with.  He's meant to be one of the best.  He does operate privately as well actually, but it would cost £20,000 and it's not covered by my insurance    hence why I've been waiting a year for it at Guys.  

Tomorrow DH and I have an appointment to see our new GP, as we've moved house we're no longer under Southwark PCT and now under Bromley PCT.  We just want to check whether we're eligible for any more NHS IVF.  Southwark fund 1 fresh and 1 frozen cycle, which we've just had.  Bromley may have a different policy so we thought it was worth checking.  On Monday next week we have the follow up to our FET at the ACU to talk about next steps so we should know a bit more then as well.

Right I'm off to cook our stir fry....hi Bromleygirl, Julie and everyone else......

Mrs Rxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Well im talking to you all in the dark, as our elecricity keeps going off, it is such a pain in the  
I had a better day today, cos i didnt leave the house....   lovely!

Mrs R, yes the weather has been bad here, but its not as bad as yesterday, its just icy roads to contend with now, but im sure that will melt with the bits of sunshine weve been having..hopefully!  
Ive got a lovely pair of wellies (leopard skin print)..they are scrumptious actually, i must start taking them off to go to bed   I love all the mad designs you can get, dont you. My jaw dropped open when i read about how much your op would cost if you paid privately...oh my god! Good luck with your GP app, and i hope your entitled to more than you are now, how lovely would that be hey  

 to all my other lovely friends 

Karen x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Hello ladies
Hope you ae all well. 

Pink it is the weather for lovely wellies. I saw loads of those gorg Hunter ones TODAY. I have lovely flowery ones- but d not think they are an exciting brand.
Mrs. R glad you realise that it is rest time for you- but also that you have your notebook for keeping in tuch with us.
Clomidia that is exciting to be looking at adoption. Any plan to get a little one to make your hhouse a home sounds good though!!  

Louise gOod luck chicca with your FET.
Louisa yep I cannot wait toget cracking on the 12th!!


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi gals   

Snowed in here too, so taking it easy. Working from home this week as I don't have to be in until next week sometime, so got plenty to keep my occupied here... unfortunately!! I am finding it very difficult to get back into "work" mode with all this snowy distraction though! We had such fun in the park today with our doggie, and our neighbours were there building a giant snowman too... was lovely. 

Well, thank you all for being so supportive about us adopting sometime, but I think I must sound far more confident and upbeat than I really feel.    Right now, we have no idea if we'd go for a baby/toddler/more than one... it's just something we've decided we'll do in a couple of years, and it takes such a long time - we know we have to wait at least a year after our last tx cycle before we can start the process... and the process itself can take 1-2 years... so lots and lots of time to go yet... But just thinking about it is holding me together somehow...  

I still keep hoping we will get that elusive bfp, you know, especially as a friend announced her pg today - 2nd month ttc!!! - I really wished I could share it with her, but nope, AF turned up for me today.    

Armi, your wellies sound good! I have ones with tulips on them! But I've actually been wearing boots dh bought me last year instead, they're much warmer than my ole wellies!! 

PB, what a pain about your electricity! I hope you have heat though??    And nope, you can't have my sis's eggs... I reserve the right to change my mind... lol!!    

MrsRock, if you have a look on INUK's website, they have a function where you can search by PCT which tells you how many cycles are available on the NHS. It's very useful. Also, if it's a no in your new borough, it's definitely worth talking directly to your PCT - their details are on INUK's website as well. I contacted mine last year and they told me they were reviewing their procedures and would hope to go to max 3 funded cycles by sometime this year. As we had already done two (one funded and one self-funded), they would, however, only fund one further one for us... so if they do change their procedures we will consider one more go... but otherwise not...  

Good luck for your op next week! we'll all say   for you... 

Hi to everyone else    Bye for now... Hope you are all getting to/from home/work/whatever safely ... 
Cx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Clomidia thanks for the info.  Have just checked and it looks like Bromley have the same policy as Southwark, 1 fresh cycle, and any previous funded cycles count.  So I guess that'll be a no then.  Oh well!

Re adoption, I can understand your concerns/difficulty deciding.  Just wanted to share this if it's ok - my mum is a social worker and several years ago she was in charge of a case in which a very young baby girl was found abandoned in a cemetery shortly after birth, and the mother was never found despite appeals on TV etc and the police investigating.  Can only try to imagine what must have led someone to abandon her child.  Anyway, the baby was fostered with a couple looking to adopt and after 2 years the adoption was made final.  My mum had no further contact as the case was over and obv no concerns about the new parents so social services did not need to stay involved.  But about 5 years later a man approached my Mum when she was shopping in town, it was the adoptive father who had recognised her and wanted to tell her all about how well his daughter was doing and show her the photos of her he carried around in his wallet.  And he said that he and his wife felt that the baby becoming their cherished daughter whom they had wanted so much, and the life they all had together, was a sign that some good can come out of even the most awful troubles ie whatever had led the poor birth mother to leave the child in the cemetery.  My Mum was really touched and I've never forgotten it.  I like to think that maybe in the future when we've all got the children we want so much, by whichever route, we'll eventually be able to think similarly, that something good did come out of the infertility nightmare.  I hope so xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh Mrs Rock, that's a lovely story...      Thank you so much for sharing. And I agree with you totally, plus we learn so much more about ourselves and each other, as a couple, through all of this too. We will definitely benefit in the long run... it's just the present that's tough right now. But all in good time


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Just passing by to catch up on posts, hoping you are all well ?

Mrs Rock - Such a lovely story  

Clomidia - Hows things hun so nice to see you on here  

Armi, Karen, Louisa  -  How are you Ladies, keeping well I hope  

Hello to everyone else  

Be back later.. take care everyone  

Julie x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello everyone!

Karen how are the wellies!?  Leopard skin wellies - whatever next!!

Well today I have surged!!  Woo Hoo.  Day 27. An improvement on last month (day 29) but an obvious indication that for some of us it takes quite a while to get back to normal after IVF.  I'll carry on testing (have been testing 2 time a day with cheapy sticks from ebay) to understand how long the surge lasts for but at least it's happened now.  Phoned Guys to find out if there was any possibiliyt of using this cycle but no, their labs are shut until the 18th.  Spoke to Chantal (my fav nurse) she is soo lovely.  

So if I ovulate on day 25 (assuming a linear pattern here!) and if AF arrives in 2 weeks (as per last time) then we're looking at put back time around 21st February can you believe that!!  I'm wishing my life away.

Anyway I'm relieved my body is still acting normally so that's good.

Have a lovely albeit cold weekend everyone.  I'm off to London tomorrow with friends to see Dirty Dancing!! Hope we all get there in this dratted snow!

Love Lou xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Louisa I have been TTC au natural and have also been ovulating as late as you. Bluddy nuisance!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm a lateish ov-er too, usually day 18 for me.  So who are these ladies who have a 'normal' 28 cycle, I don't know any!

I agree with you Louisa about Chantal, she's great.  In fact I've liked pretty much all the nurses there, they've been lovely.  Maria was very nice to me when I was over-stimming a bit and ranting like a hormonal basket case.  Think that was the same day I knocked over a cup of coffee in the kitchen by accident and instead of wiping it up, left DH to it and climbed into bed fully dressed and sobbing  

ah the lovely drugs!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Girls, 

God, i think its getting colder  , and apparrently theres more snow to come....sorry  

Louisa, im glad your almost there hun, youve been sooo patient!  
Hope you enjoy Dirty Dancing, some of my friends have already been and said it was fantastic!  

Mrs R, good luck for your surgery, when do you have it? 

Armi, hows your treatment going?

Julie, are you any closer?

Clomidia, how are you? your neighbours giant snowman sounds great!

Well i have some good news,   my appointment has come through for Manchester care for consultation, scan, and to be put on the donor egg waiting list....how exciting!   we didnt expect it to be so quick. Its for next tuesday 12th, in the morning. So Manchester Care will be running along side Guys while we are waiting to see if we get funding, so we will see which comes up first, and decide from then on in. Care's waiting list is 10-12 months so not long really in the great scheme of things, and expecially as we are not going to be too choosy with characteristics etc, so probably be sooner......OMG!!!!!    

Karen x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Karen that is fantastic news hun!!!  Oh brilliant!!  Hopefully by this time next year you will be well on the road!

Armi thanks - it's reassuring to hear that I'm not the only one!!! It seems a long delay but 10 days I guess in the whole scheme of things isn't too bad.  When I spoke to Chantal I asked her if this would be a problem next month, and she said not at all for them (probably more hassle for me but I'm wililng to put up with that in order to get my natural cycle!).  Also it means I can "back to back" a few months until our embies are used up (hopefully won't have to!!)

Hopefully next month will be better again! 

Armi good luck for the 12th!

Julie when do you reckon day 1 will be for you?  Will we be close together?

MRs Rock - not long now eek!! When do you go in? Are you doing OK?

Hi Clomidia, Lola  

Well yesterday was good.  It was strange going to London and not going to Guys!!! But nice for a change!  Good fun at the musical (total cheese though!!) and then a fab meal at this lovley restaurant Sarastro - very close to the Aldwych theatre - really recommend!!  Then back on the train.  

So today my job is to spring clean the house.. joy!!  Actually it's nice having the day to do this.

L xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Karen that's great news.  Hope the appt goes well.  

Louisa glad you liked Dirty Dancing.  I quite want to see that.  I went to see 'Legally Blonde the Musical' the other week and I laughed my head off the whole way through it.  It was really good fun and so much better than I thought it would be, I would go again!  We had tickets for what ended up being OTD for my FET and it really cheered me up after the BFN. 

I have my follow up appt for the FET at Guys tomorrow.  Not really sure what the point is, as we're just going to switch to private treatment and go again with a fresh cycle when I feel up to it, but we'll see.

I go in for the surgery on Thursday 14th, got to be at Guys at 7am ouch!  Am doing ok, just trying not to think about it really....


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Louisa - Hi hun hows things ? So pleased to hear that your body is acting normally for you    Ohhh I want to go see Dirty Dancing...  hope you enoyed    As you were saying if you ovulate on day 25, and if AF arrives in 2 weeks when are you looking at your next cycle ? 

Karen -  So pleased for you that your appointment has come through for your consultation at Manchester care, and that you will now be put on the donor egg waiting  list  

Mrs Rock - Hope the follow up appt for the FET at Guys today goes ok  

Armi - Hope the D/R is going ok for you hun  

Hi Lola and Clomidia - How are you ladies  

Hi to everyone else  

AFM - Well I am hanging in there... not much to report waiting for my next AF to arrive.  Not really sure anymore when she will arrive as all over the place.. Last AF started 26th Dec, however has been a funny ole month as bleeding was normal for 5 days, however still bleeding very lightly on/off even up to today ! so who knows when she will show up next... I am hoping around w/e 23rd/24th or 30th/31st Jan, as soon as she does I have to go to Guys for bloods and scan then start the short protocol, has anyone been through a short protocol at Guys that can advise on the schedule from a time perspective ?

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Hello Ladies,
Happy New Year and wishing you all the luck for 2010. 
I havent been on much since my last IVF was unsuccessful in July. 

Mrs Rock so sorry your FET was unsuccessful my thoughts are with you & DH.

I am on d26 of this cycle and when AF arrives this week I start my final IVF.
Guys have asked me to phone the nurses line on day 1 to book a scan. 
I'm having Short Protocol Antagonist cycle with Gonal F and Cerotide as last time I didn't get on too well with sniffing .
Julie at our follow-up appt in September the consultant said my scan would be either day 2,3 or 4 & if all ok I would start stimming that day, then it would be roughly 12 days from the 1st scan until egg collection (& in between day 9 or 10 of cycle I would have another scan).

Take Care all and I'll keep you posted on how I'm getting on, Short Protocol is totally new for me!

xx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Smarie for the info x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi ladies
smarie thanks and welcome back, good luck for your IVF.  Julie sorry I don't know about the short protocol, other than it sounds bloody great!  I always think one of the hardest things about tx is how dragged out it all is on the long protocol, you get so emotionally invested in it cos it is all you can think about for weeks and weeks on end.  I hope short works out well for both of you.

Well I had my follow up today, saw Dr Reddy whom I have not seen before  She was quite nice, a bit dour but helpful.  No real ideas about why it didn't work again, she just reminded us that in a natural cycle there is only a 30% chance of conceiving.  She confirmed that in next cycle they won't advise us to put only 1 back again, even if we get to blasts, having already tried twice now with just the 1 embie and no joy, I will be ok to have 2   put back next time.  

She made the helpful suggestion of me going on the pill in the cycle when I want to start DR, in case my back is not too good when I get to day 21, instead of missing the opportunity to start DR and having to wait for a whole cycle, apparently if I am on the pill I can just come off it a few days/weeks later whenever I feel better and start DR then.  We talked about the timing in quite a lot of detail as would really really like to try and do the stims phase when I am still off work, because it was so hard last time.  She made the very valid points that I must no tstart the pil if I am not very mobile yet post surgery, because of the risk of blood clots, and that if I am taking anti inflammatories still for my back, that will not go well with the stims.  So the moral of the story is that I should not rush into a cycle too soon post surgery and must wait until fully ready.  Sounds obvious I know, but I am so keen to get on with the next cycle, I think I needed telling.  

We are wondering about paying the extra so as to always see the same consultant next time but not sure if it is worth the extra cash.  We quite liked Dr Grace and Dr El Toukhy, so seeing one of them each time would be nice.  Anyone got any opinions?

Armi, how are you feeling, is DR going ok?

Hi everyone else


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi Ladies
Just checking into see how you all are  
Karen great news  
Mrs Rock- good luck with the op and take care- thinking of you   

Re seeing different docs- I never worried about that as they were all so excellent and seemed to know about us before we walked in the door   nurses were also amazing and by chance ended up seeing same nurse most of the time   and when we went back for follow ups it was nice to say hi and for them to remember you - does not happen when you move over to maternity care- although I cant fault my care I miss the friendliness of the ACU- it is quite unique I think and just what you need.

Take care all of you
Will pop in soon
 and   and  
L xxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Girls, hope your all well!  

Mrs R, i can understand what your saying about wanting to get on to your cycle asap after your surgery, but probably is a good idea to wait until your fully recovered, to acheive the best possible outcome   All the very best of luck for thursday    

Armi, how are you getting on?  

Lou, hang in there, think positive hun, you will be on track before you know it  

Smarie, good luck with your treatment, keep in touch and let us know how you get on  

Julie, hope you got your info about the protocols, i cant help you im afraid..god ive got all this to come havent i  

Lola, hiya lovely, hope your both doing great...are you bursting out of your clothes yet?    


Well i had my app this morning with Care, and i had a transvaginal scan to check out my bits, and luckily everything was where it should be and all in working order!   we are also now on the donor egg recipient register, so we will see who contacts us first, Guys or Care, and "bobs your aunty" hopefully! We have also got to have some screening blood tests which they kindly offered to do for us for approx £200, so i kindly informed them that i will have them done via my GP and they will cost me nothing,   and i would send them the written confirmation of results. They were very happy for me to do this, as they said where we can keep the cost down, then all the better! But you wonder if they would have suggested this if i hadnt of brought it up....mmmmm   

Anyway, they were all very nice, but then i suppose they would be whilst all the debit cards were getting swiped through the machines!!!    

Im just doing a bit of winter cleaning, then im gonna put my feet up and watch a film or read a bit of my book  

Speak to you all later

Karen x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Just back from Guys and had my scan to confirm a successful down reg so Jean showed me how to mix the fostiman....OMG what a palver. 
Rachel did the scan and made me so happy. No cysts, and  a 2.85 mm womb lining. They like under 5 mm. So I have injected my first fostiman. I go back next week to see whn EC/ET .


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi Karen- great news about Care , so happy for you   I am growing by the day but all is well thanks  
Great news Armi- lining sounds very good sending you lots of  
 and   to you all
L xxxx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow lots of news today

Armi that's brilliant hun.  I guess you will be looking at EC in about 12 days time so that will be maybe the 25th?  How exciting!! I will be checking regularly for your news!  It goes to show that guys do down reg for ages given that you didn't take enough meds fora  while.. and you're still OK to go  

Karen also fantastic.  Great to know all your bits are OK!  Did they discuss their PGD with you?  It's something they do (not sure if every Care does it but I know Care Notts does).  Or is that totally off your list if Guys don't come up with the goods?

Smarie welcome back.    When do you reckon day 1 will be then?  How long are your cycles normally?

Julie - I predict my day 1 will be the 22nd Jan (10 days time from now) .  Then I expect OV to take place around 15th Feb.  So ET should be around 21st/22nd Feb (depends on when they will put the blast back).  So praps we will be around the same time.  Your short protocol I think will be slightly ahead of me as I think you will start stimming on day 2 or so of your cycle and then EC is normally 12 days or so later depending on how you go. 

Armi, Julie, Smarie - remember to drink loads of water when stimming (to prevent OHSS) and eat loads of good protein.  This is what I did and despite having a failed cycle I'd loads of eggs (29) and no OHSS.  I was permanently attached to my bottle of water.  They recommend 3 litres a day I think.

Lola - hi - any more scans coming up?  Your 20 week scan must be soon?  Are you finding out the sex or keeping it a surpise?

Mrs Rock - re; different docs - when we had our follow up appt we were booked in automatically with the same doc as before (Prof Braude) but perhaps this is because we had PGD and there's only a few specialised docs on this).  Sorry no help there...  I think you should just get this surgery out of the way and relax and enjoy the time off and see when you get back on your feet.. and when you do give the ACU a call and chat about your best option...

Take care all 

L xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Lola, great to hear your doing well, i bet your still grinning from ear to ear    

Hi Lou, yes if our PCT declines our application for funding were not gonna mess about with Guys, and were gonna go straight for donor eggs, thats why we thought its best to get on Cares books asap. Care does do PGD, but for some reason we were referred to Guys for the PGD. But either way we would rather channel our finances into a treatment with a higher success rate  
How exciting, that you maybe cycling about same time as Julie, and 29 eggs last time...wow thats great isnt it. Lets hope you produce more super quality eggs this time round too      


Karen x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

HIya karen

It's FET we're doing this time so no eggs to be produced.. but yes we are lucky that I responded well to the drugs.. it's funny how it works though.. 29 eggs.. 24 were mature.. 19 fertilised.. 18 survived biopsy.. 13 were OK to transfer in theory but only 6 made it to blast.  Too many eggs I think means lower quality and of the 6 that made it to blast only 1 made it on day 5 and the rest on day 6.  The day 5 one was transferred (on day 5) but failed.. the others were frozen.  So we have 5 to go at.  Interestingly of the 5, 1 is a non-affected boy, 2 non-carrier girls and 2 carrier girls.. so we will know the sex etc. from the outset.  Just really hope the FET works  

L xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh Louisa, thats amazing! 
mine would be exactly the same needing non effected boys, non carrier girls and only carrier girls at a push. That is marvelous because as you know you could of been in a position were they may have been all affected. Im soo pleased for you, thats really interesting that is. Which do you think you will transfer back...mmmm    now theres a question for you? and if you only had carrier girls to put back, do you think you would do that or not. Questions Questions hey, sorry but these are all the exact decisions that i will have to make if we do PGD too, and i just find it sooo interesting what each of us would do.

Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Blimey lots going on for us all right now!

Armi glad you could get onto stims, it's great that your lower dose of DR to start with didn't hold you back.

Karen great news about your appt at Care.  It must feel good to have both options so you have 2 ways of making progress, I always find the feeling of being stalled and not getting anywhere quite hard.

Louisa it's interesting what you say about egg quality versus quantity.  In my fresh cycle I had a problem with risk of OHSS, I had 27 follicles and my oestrogen level was too high, I had to have several days of reduced dose of stims and several days of no stims at all to let the level come back down.  From the 27 follicles I only got 6 eggs in the end and was very disappointed.  The Dr thinks that when the follicles were starved of stims it will have killed off some of my eggs, but that the best eggs were the 6 that survived.  Of the 6, they all fertilised by IVF and on day 3 the embryologist advised us to go to blasts as she said they all looked great and she could not pick between them.  On day 5 the best one was put back, 2 were frozen, 2 had stopped developing and one was monitored for a further day but ultimately not good enough to freeze.  I think 3 good blasts is a good outcome from 6 eggs (although not the best outcome as none of them took, obviously!!).  At my follow up I said I was concerned about the plan next time to start me on a much lower dose of stims than last time because of the OHSS risk, as I only got 6 eggs last time, and the Dr said the number of eggs in some ways is not the outcome they go by, it is what embryos you get in the end that matters and they thought I'd had a good response and because of that they weren't worried about the lower number. I hope they are right.  Because to my mind, surely the more eggs you get, the higher chance you have of getting good embryos in the end.....it's puzzling.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Mrs R, 
yes it feels great to have a couple of options on the go, i think im pretty similar to yourself actually i also find it hard to be at a stand still and the waiting is such a pain, and theres nothing you can do about it. Well never mind hey, at least ive started all the balls rolling now!  

Talking about your eggs, yes you would think the more you produce, the more choice of quality ones you would have, but dosent appear to be the case does it, i find that puzzling too. That also makes sense about starting again on a lower stims to reduce your risk of OHSS, but hey who are we to make sense of it all  

Good luck for tomorrow, you will be back on your feet before you know it      


Take care

Karen x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks Karen.  Just been packing my bag for the hospital.  Feeling surprisingly calm, will just be so glad to get it over with   .  Thing I'm most concerned about at the mo is getting there by 7am as we have had a load more snow today, so it's either driving on the icy roads before dawn or trying to get a train and the train company is currently making up the timetable as it goes along


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

we had more snow too but its not made that much differrence to us this time luckily! if i were you Mrs R i would start out early and go by car, and take it easy, i wouldnt rely on public transport at the moment, like you say they are making their timetable as the weather progresses, and it may snow heavy overnight! i do wish you well, im glad your feeling calm. 

Let us know how you get on, as soon as you physically can that is, as your probably gonna be laying flat for a bit arnt you

Take care Mrs R  

Karen x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies  

Just popping by to say "Hi" and to see how you all are 

Mrs R - Hope you have your bags packed ready now and that you are trying to relax, good to hear that you are feeling calm, It will all be over before you know it... take care making your way tomorrow, all the best for a speedy recovery will be thinking of you  

Armi - Great news and good lining too   

Louisa - Hows things ?  

Karen - Sounds like things are moving along nicely for you, with your Guys & Care appts  

Lola - Hi hun hows things ?

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Mrs. R....thinking of you. THE thing is you are inching closer to your dream. Get your surgery and recovery out of the way. 
Thanks to everyone for all of the support.


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks girls for your good wishes.  We have decided to drive in the morning and we're leaving at 5.45 flipping heck.  Am off to bed although not sure I'll get much sleep, ah well I'll be out for the count for much of tomorrow so it won't matter! I'll let you know how I get on.  I will be lying flat for a while, but maybe I'll be allowed my phone which I can post from.  Hope all continues to go well with your cycle Armi and good luck with yours this month Julie and Louisa, love to all of you
Mrs Rxx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck Mrs R!!!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Good luck Mrs R- am thinking of you
 and   and  
L xxxx


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Hello Ladies,

Hope all of you are ok

Mrs Rock wishing you a successful recovery after your op 

Karen- Glad your scan went well.

Armi good news that your down reg was successfull

Lola- you're halfway then where has the time gone!

Louisa -Good luck with your FET cycle 

Julie the way it's going our dates for Short Protocol cycle are getting closer together

My cycles can range from 24 to 31 days I am day 30 today. I can feel AF will be here tonight or tomorrow. I'm just hoping the Nurses at Guys check there answerphone at weekends as I need to have my scan on day 2,3 or 4!

Sorry my messages to all of you are a bit rushed.

Take Care

Smarie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Smarie, 

im sure they will pick up their answer messages, but if i were you i would keep phoning too! gosh how exciting!!  

Karen x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies, just popping by to say "Hi" and to catch up on posts, hoping you are all well  

AFM - Having a bit of a nightmare to be honest AF came on 26th December and I havent stopped bleeding since...  typical body playing up I just cant believe it as we only had to wait til AF at the end of Jan before starting our short ptotocol..  god only knows when she will come now.. just dont know when I am at the moment it's beginning to really get to me now...  just want to know what and WHY my body is doing this.. ahhhhhhhh sorry rant over  

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

OH, Julie, i do hope your ok   How frustrating is that for you, im sorry your going through a hard time at the moment.

You know what its like when you want   her she dosent show and when you dont she does...typical 

Try and say to yourself your not bothered, and she will turn back up for you 

Stay positive Julie, it will soon be here hun      

Take care 

Karen x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

OH Julie what is your body doing o yo?


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi all! Am on my phone in guys, had op on thurs and can now sit up in bed for short periods. They say the op went well yay! I am sky high on a morphine drip and it makes me feel sick but otherwise am not too bad. Sorry julie about yr mad AF v frustrating


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hurray!!!       

Im so glad everything went ok for you Mrs R. Bet your somewhat releived now arnt you!

Well heres to a quick recovery  

My DH is going in hospital on tuesday also for back surgery, i think we all need trading in for new ones!!!  


 to everyone else, hope your all ok


Im going out tonight for a lovely meal with all my family, its my sisters 40th birthday, so its celebration time!  

And it was DH and my 8th wedding anniversay the other day too  

Speak to you all later girls

Karen x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Mrs. R.. GLAD THE OP WENT WELL. XO


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies  

Mrs R - So pleased the op went well...  hope you have a speedy recovery  

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Julie hun to be honest that doesn't sound good... worth a trip to the quack's??  I had that once when I had the contraception injection (years ago) but that was obviously because it didn't work for me.. if your AF is carrying on for weeks surely that should be checked out?  Just my opinion but ... or is it worth contacting Guys and asking a nurse for advice?  She could always defer the question onto one of the doc's there... hope it sorts itself out soon..  

Mrs Rock yey I am so pleased for you.  Good old morphine    Just think you now have weeks and weeks of chill out time ahead of you to get you ready for your new tx.  Great opportunity to totally destress!!! 

Hi Armi, Karen, Lola, Smarie

As for me.. well pranged the car twice!! today.  Twice!!  one DH knows about (scraped against a pole), the second I reversed into another car (only gently mind and I checked and no damage to either car) so I'm not going to tell him about that!!!  Girls I never have crashed the car ever and now twice!!!  

Silly me am looking forward to AF arriving Friday - well it's due then (sorry Julie) and then I can be officially cycling again.. yey.  So only 1 more week to go.  Lots of London trips for scans until O shows its face but at least I know I was day 29 and 27 respectively so I can have a fair idea on this month (well hopefully no worse than 27!)

Love Lou xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Arrrrrh, Lou you naughty girl having two, yes two prangs in one day!! i think its only fair you tell DH.......NOT, nor would i, what he dosent know wont hurt the little sweetheart, will it   

Glad your getting nearer to cycling hun  

 to everyone else 

Karen x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

They make you do physio exercises before you are able to get out of bed here! I know it's for my own good, but flippin slavedrivers!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Morning Mrs R,

Get your bum out of that bed girl,   the quicker your up, the quicker you will be home!!  

Speedy recovery on its way to you x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies  

Lou - I know it doesnt sound good - I went to the Doc's she said nothing to worry about leave it for another week and see what happens and to phone Guys, well I have called Guys this morning and left a msg for the nurses to call me back to discuss with them, I am hoping I may be able to go in for a scan.blood to see where I am and whats happening, although that said the bleeding seems to be easing off a little now.    Sorry to hear you pranged the car, i know what you mean about never doing something then doing it twice !!!  Glad you looking forward to AF hope she comes on Friday for you, then you can start officially cycling again.. yeah  

Mrs R - So glad you doing ok, good luck with the physio exercises .. as they say the sooner you are up and about the sooner you can get on  

Karen - Hows things hun ? Hoping all ok with you ?

Armi - Hows things ? Where abouts are you now with your injecting ?

Hi to everyone else

Take Care Ladies  

Julie x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All
Glad op went well Mrs R and keep up with those execises    
Hope you are all ok
I am 20 weeks today!!! cant wait for some happy news from you all- been quiet on that front in here recently? am sending lots of positive vibes for some  
Take care
 and   and  
L xxxxxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Lola, 20 weeks, wow, where has that time gone   

heres to sleepless nights and soggy nappies in 2010/2011!!! 

     

Karen x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies  

Lola - wow 20 weeeks that time has flown by  

Mrs R - Hows things hun ? You up and about yet ?

Karen - Hows things hun ?

Armi - Hows it going ?

AFM - Well I called Guys today as I am still bleeding since 26th December, they called me back and have arranged for me to see one of the Doc's @ Guys on Thursday to see whats going on... will be glad just to find out what the heck is going on with my body !

Anyone else due to be @ Guys around 10:00 on Thursday (21st) ? 

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Julie, 

God what is happening to you, i bet your getting really frustated now, im sure they will have answers for you on thursday.

Hey wouldnt that be funny if one of us had app too, and we could say hi to each other whilst we were there. Do you often wonder what each of us looks like?  

Karen x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Karen  

Thanks for your reply.. I do hope to find out more on Thursday got everything crossed whatever it is can be easily sorted out !

It sure would be funy if someone else was going to be around the same sort of time would be good to say "Hi" yes often wonder what all you lovely ladies look like  

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

I am hooooooooooooome woop woop woop!      came home in a stretcher ambulance, that was surreal.  so good to be in my own bed.  can walk to loo YAY!! but not very mobile.  still on morphine so constipated (sorry!!) and sleepy!  You know I was concerned about being in hospital, well I cannot speak highly enough of Guys, they were utterly fantastic, just the best

what do we look like....I am 5 ft 9, light brown hair with blonde highlights, er, kind of a round face?!?  and currently wearing socks and a very fetching nightie my Mum brought me!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Sooo glad your home Mrs R, and your experience was a good one! You can concentrate on your recovery now in the comfort of your own home  
The nighty and socks sound very sexy indeed!  

Oh er Mrs R, im also brown hair with blonde highlights, 5'10 so only an inch taller, im not sure about the round face though, i probably have longer face, brown eyes, reasonably slim.......stop laughing!  . And im a skinny jeans and ugg boots type of gal....dont do dresses unless i can help it!

So come on girls, lets have a bit of fun and lets have your descriptions so we can change all the pictures we have in our heads about each other!  

Karen x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Mrs R so pleased you are home in the comfort of your own home   Socks n Nighty eh... nice and comfy  

Well I am 5"7, medium build I would say, very dark hair, brown/green eyes, and I have to agree Karen I am not a dress person either....  Jeans for me too...

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

I have a pic in my head of you Julie and Mrs R having shortish hair, dont know why, but have you? mine is medium length, just past my shoulders!


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh mine is shoulder length, and uncontrollably curly, and i've got blue eyes. I actually am a dresses girl too! But never ever wear heels due to the back issues, flats only, it's very boring


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

yeah im not fussed on heels either, as they make me look about 6 foot...not a good look for a girly!!   x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

I have long blond hair to my waist, size 6, supermodel like.  NOT

Very boring - curly brown hair just below my shoulders.  Blue eyes, 5 foot 5 and a half, size 10 on a good day!  Round almost square face.  I too favour jeans and am so boring, I haven't embraced the leggings fashion at all!!!  

L  xx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh and Julie I'm pleased they're seeing you this week.  That's good.  Hopefully a blood test or two will suss everything out.  They might even put you straight onto the short protocol to stop the bleeding

I'm not at Guys this week.  I reckon my first visit 2010 will be around the 5th Feb for my first scan.  

Mrs Rock welcome home       

L


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Louisa,

i nearly went a bit green there and i was ready to say in my head lucky b_t_h! with the blonde hair and the size 6 description   
you still sound just lovely though, as does Julie and Mrs R  

well im a size 6 too but i wear a size 14 to be comfy    

Do you know, i actually love leggings, they cover a multitude of sins......well only if you put a nice long line top on to go with them  

Karen x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

I think that tunic and leggings look is what I'll be wearing for a while (if I ever get dressed) - my stomach has got to be seen to be believed. Funnily enough, for the spinal surgery they go in through your stomach and I have a big line of stitches and it kills but worst of all it has swollen up like nothing you have ever seen except - ironically enough - on a pregnant woman!!!!  I kid you not, it is like a flippin torpedo!  I am hoping the surgeon was not a rugby man as looks as though he might have left his ball in there!!!!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

oooh Mrs R, sounds quite painful, i am wincing at the thought of your suture line. You are braver than me


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies    Hoping you are all well.

Will be back later to catch up but just a quick update from me............

Not long been back from Guys appt re: the continued bleeding since 26/12...  I had scan and bloods done today, and good news is that nothing obvious causing it ie: Fibroid or cysts.  My womb, ovaries etc all looked ok, lining was thick and the Doc said looks like I have just started or about to start AF...  So am totally baffled as to why the bleeding for so long.... anyhow after discussing with other Dr's they have now decided that I should do the normal (Long) cycle as opposed to the short which was suggested previously.

So going forward I have been given the BC pill to start today for 21 days then start sniffing on Day 21 (10th Feb)...  and have scheduling appt booked in for next Wednesday @ 3pm.

Gosh its all very exciting ... and am quite nervous now... anyone else going to be starting around the 10th Feb ?

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Julie have you had a look on cycle buddies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey thats great news for you Julie, bet your glad now everything has turned out ok  

Good luck hun 

Karen x 

 to everyone else, how are you all doing?


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Hello ladies

Julie sorry to hear you've been bleeding for so long, good news that there isn't any serious cause for it and you're starting Long Protocol soon.

Mrs Rock I hope that you're doing ok glad to hear you're recovering at home.

I went to Guys yesterday for my baseline scan all everything looked fine and I am now on day 2 of stimms I'm going back tomorrow for another scan as I may have to start the Cetrotide due to me having on larger follicle already. If all goes well I will be having egg collection at the end of next week. I'm drinking 2 to 3 litres of water and trying to relax when possible.

Armi, Lola, Karen, Pinkbabe and Louisa hope all of you are well and anyone else I've forgotten

Love Marie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Smarie, 

im glad everyting is in line for you now, and that your scan went well  
Good girl with the 3 litres of water and the relaxing, good luck with your treatment   Egg collection by end of next week, how exciting!

PS you said hello to Karen and Pinkbabe, and they are both me    

Take care 
Karen xx


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Forgot to say I'm 5"5" have blue eyes and long brown hair with highlights.
I'm a size 10 on a good day lol and wear jeans by day and Karen Millen when we go out which is about once every 3 months!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

great description Marie.... and Karen Millen, very nice!   x


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks Karen! oops sorry for the duplication!!xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

I was in Guys this afternoon between 3 and 4..were any of you lot there then? I saw a few people there. 

Smarie I am there again tomorrow at 11.30- what time are you there??


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

No probs, ive done it loads, its confusing having a username and your real name isnt it


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Armi, how you getting on? 

Wasnt me at Guys today...unfortunately i was in work, very boring day i had indeed   x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Thankyou to whoever is blowing my lucky bubbles


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Julie that's terrific news fantastic!! Perhaps the bleeding was because your hormones are all over the place?  Brilliant anyway

Well today is day 0 for me!  (AF is arriving slowly so I'm pretty sure tomorrow is day 1 woo hoo as predicted).  So I estimate my first appt around 5th Feb for scan and probably ovulate around 15 Feb and ET prob around 20 Feb.  If I ovulate normally this month (not delayed) then maybe ovulate on 8th Feb and putback around 13th Feb.  Anyway it's getting there so very exciting. So need to start all the vits etc. soon.  So am having some red wine tonight as it'll be the last for a while (especially as if this one fails I'll hopefully have another go at it back to back months and then if that fails straight onto another fresh!)

Karen any word from anywhere yet?  Have you sorted bloods etc by now?

MRs Rock are you in pain much hun?  Out of bed yet?  Kill time on you tube.  Go there and type in "flight of the conchords business time" - the one with the video not just on the stage - hilarious!

oo Armi you are online now - how's it going?

Smarie - great that you're getting htere now!

L xx


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi Armi
My appointment is at 12.45 tomorrow good luck with yours. I hope they have all their scan rooms working tomorrow as yesterday they were behind with appts.

Karen it doesn't take much to confuse me!


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

smarie good luck for tomorrow. I will look out for you if I am running behind. I was waiting an hour today for my my appt!!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Lou, that is so fabulous your getting started, im so pleased for you   i admire your perseverance with the treatment  

Yes i have had my bloods taken yesterday, got my friend i work with to take them!, well you've got to have some perks havent you   Ive brought all the stuff home with me to take DH blood in morning, before i go into work. So that saved us £220 whcih was  a good saving. We 've got an appointment with a Councellor at Care and the donation co-ordinator 1st march, just to go over some stuff, but we are officially on the waiting list for donor eggs already... fabulous. We will then just wait to hear from Care and Guys and see Who ever contacts us first.

Karen x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

What a bargain Karen!!  That is a bonus!

Well today my AF has arrived yeah!!  So I always have AF exactly 14 days after LH surge.. scary as this time next month I'll know either way as I will have AF before OTF if it doesn't work!

So I phoned Guys got called back by nice nurse and we agreed 1st scan date on day 15 (should be day 11 but I told her about my delayed ovulation) and so I have appt in Guys 5th Feb as predicted.  So must book train ticket.. £74 return eek!  Here we go again    But hopefully worth it.

So fast forward 2 more weeks and then when the apts start it gets exciting!

Armi & Smarie hope your appts have gone well

Lou xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Lou regular as clockwork aren't you. 
Appt- OK I have 9 follies a few are real tiddlers so won't be any good for EC. ec IS 8.30am Tuesday. If MY follies grow the expected 2mm per day then I might have 4 or 5 useful ones. Better than a kick in the pants. Though disappointing when I read what other ladies are getting. 
Smarie how did you get on?


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi all

Armi I know it is a bit disappointing isn't it, and I know it's a boring thing to say but it's all about the quality, not quantity, I have read on here of people getting 20+ eggs and then hardly any fertilise, I only got 6 and all fertilised with IVF and you have an even better chance with ICSI.

Louisa woo hoo your FET cycle has started!  Must feel exciting!

I am getting a teeny bit better every day.  Have been off the morphine tabs since yesterday, now only on dihydracodeine and paracetamol.  Today I managed to wash my hair which was not easy as well as keeping bandage dry and not bending or leaning at all!!  am walking around the house and have had several little 10 min walks in our road with DH, I am like a wobbly snail goodness knows what people think but who cares eh!  although coming out of the GP's yesterday some rude woman practically elbowed me out of her way, I was fuming, some people have no manners at all.  I saw the nurse for her to check on my surgical incision wound which is fine but I didn't manage to see the gp as he was running 30 mins late and I could not wait, I felt too sick.  so got to go back next week as I need a note for work, hope they don't ring up chasing it.  

Karen how did your DH's microdiscectomy go?  Hope it went well.  

I keep thinking about how great the care was at Guys.  The ward was as nice as the ACU, much nicer than the ground floor/main entrance is . everything was extremely clean and the nurses were so caring and efficient, I don't know why I was worried beforehand, I was even lucky enough to have a room on my own which I was so grateful for, not sure what I did to deserve that but it was much appreciated!  Good to be home, though.


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi all
Mrs Rock glad you're feeling a bit better

Armi- 9 follies is great news good luck with EC on Tues

Louisa glad your AF has arrived

I had my scan today and I was disappointed as only have about 5 follies and the nurse doesn't think anymore will appear.It's probably due to me doing Short Protocol cycle and my age. 
With my Long Protocol cycle in July I had double the amount of follies and ended up with 6 eggs and 4 fertilising so I'm trying to stay positive & hoping I'll get at least 3 eggs. 
My next scan is on Monday and EC will be Wed, Thurs or Fri.


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi Armi
I've just had a look at details of my 1st IVF which resulted in a BFP I had 9 follies 5 eggs collected and I ended up with 3 top grade embryos fingers crossed for you x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Hi Smarie, dont be disappointed with your follies hun, im sure you will get your 3 eggs which will be of the bestest quality ...ever!   good luck with your egg collection next week   let us know how you get on x

Hi Louisa, glas you've got your app for Guys, but god £74 return ticket...ouch! and i was complaining with my £112 return for the two of us. DH was just saying that he has noticed that if you book your train tickets to london well in advance, you can get a return for about £30, but needs to be at least 2 months in advance. But dont think that would be any good for us, as its all last minute stuff, isnt it due to AF,s n timing of scans n that, as we all know they can never be totally predicted, can they     x

Hi Mrs R, im so glad your recovery is coming along. How rude was that women knocking into you  , and not even saying sorry i would imagine. DH surgery didnt go ahead, as there was abed crisis, apparently, so he was booked in again for next tuesday, but the buggers cancelled that on him again yesterday, due to the bed state.....he was not a happy bunny!    Hes been waiting for this now, for 3 months, although he has been in pain for alot longer, whilst they were trying out steroid injections and stuff. Im sure you went through all of this prior to your surgery too, didnt you Mrs R   So god knows when he will be called to come in now x

Hi Armi, Bet your follies will do great! Good luck for your egg collection on tuesday, im sure you will also get awesome quality eggs! Let us know how you get on    x

Hi Julie, hope your well, hows your pill going? bet you cant wait to start sniffing!  

Hi Ceri, hope your well hun  

 to everyone else too

Well im off this weekend, and my mum has come to stay, so we have had a lovely shopping day and lunch out, so that was nice. Just gonna have a relaxing day tomorrow, which will be very nice too  

Take care 

Karen x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi Smarie
Thanks for the feedback about your last cycle. Hopefully your will grow and plumpen. 

Mrs. R keep soldiering on babe.

Louisa it is good to get moving though. Shame you have added expense of travel.


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Smarie good luck with scan appt tomorrow will be thinking of you.  Chin up hun.  It is quality that matters.. too many follicles is not good either.

Armi not long now for your EC - I guess you'll just have had your trigger injection?

Karen - thanks for the long message - you are so lovely!  Yes I can get cheaper tickets if I book oodles in advance but not in this case unfortunately.  Well I might get one for £10 cheaper but then it's not flexible and I find I prefer to pay slightly more if it's that close in price and have the option to switch trains if my appt goes on longer or shorter than expected.. especially when I'm by myself and just want to get on  home (and when it's cold and not as nice to wander around London!)

Mrs Rock you are doing so well.  I bet you are sooo relieved you're on this side of the operation and eveyrthing looking good.  Ignore the ignorant person who bumped into you, most people are lovely and you shouldn't dwell on the nasties.

Well got a nother week of work looming up.  Keen to get this week and next week over with and then I should be getting near...

Smarie and Armi what is your plan ... are you going to try to go for blasts or not?

L xx


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi
Just a quick post as unsure where else to post this. Due to start ICSI on Wednesday but am still awaiting any communication from the drug company. does anyone know where Guys are currently using for this so I can chase myself??It used to be Calea but not anymore. Starting to panic about them not being here and am away all day tommorow so unable to take delivery!!!!

please help x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Swan, sorry i cant help as i dont know hun, but im sure one of the other girls with be along shortly to help you

Take care and good luck with your treatment   

Karen x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hello Swan
I am pretty sure that in July when I had my fresh cycle they were using Serono.  I will look back and check.


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Yep, found it, it was Serono but afraid I don't have a tel number.  HOpe you get it sorted.  They delivered mine in London at about 8am in the moring so perhaps you might be able to request an early morning delivery tomorrow or Weds.


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Cheers Mrs Rock
I have just called and they are getting back to me- what a fuss!! Last thing I need is anymore stress.

Nobody at Guys is getting back to me- story of my life!


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

yes i have been there too! although other times they have called me back very promptly but it's very frustrating when they don't.  good luck with your cycle x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Girls, hope your all well

Mrs R, how are you progressing?  

Well ive just had my thorntons choccies delivered from winning the xmas tree comp, and DH and i have just had a little choccie party......oh dear i feel a bit sick now!   i gave my basset hound tilly a clotted cream fudge too, and she loved it   

Karen x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

glad you and dh (and tilly) liked the chocs karen.  did you get a big box?

i am doing ok i think, feeling much better in myself since stopping morphine.  got no idea how people get addicted to it, it is horrible stuff.  it did make me laugh that in the hospital, 2 nurses had to witness my identity and actually watch me swallow every time i had a morphine tab, then when i was discharged they happily sent me off with a box of about 50 tabs!

my sister has come from liverpool and is is staying here this week to look after me but i feel a bit guilty. i cannot bend at all, twist, lean or walk further than about 1k but otherwise i am fine pottering about the house so i think she is pretty bored!  she puts my shoes and socks on, takes me for a short walk twice a day and makes my lunch but i think she'd rather be busy at home.


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Hello ladies,

Thankyou for all for encouraging words!

Swan good luck with your ICSI- I needed to reorder some extra Cetrotide drugs today as I messed up one of my injections, Guys and the Drug company sorted it for me and I'm getting more delivered tomorrow phew! Hope you're drugs are on their way

Mrs Rock hope you're doing ok and feeling better

Karen enjoy your choccies!

Armi how are you getting on good luck for Wednesday did you have another scan today? 

louisa thanks- I would like to go to blasts but I've never been a huge egg make so I will be shocked if we get that far. I went for my scan today and I have 7 follicles which isn't bad 4 of them are a good size, with my last IVF a couple of my follicles had 2 eggs so I feel more positive than I did on Friday.  I'm having another scan on Wednesday, Egg Collection will be on Friday.

Marie x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi Lovely ladies  

Mrs R- glad you are on the mend  

Smarie good luck on Friday and thinking of you   and   

Karen enjoy the chocs   it was a fab tree

Swan- when it comes down to it they always delivered the drugs on time- they can express deliver if the need to to anywhere you are (had a delivery to work once!!- big mistake as a) everyone wanted to know what it was and b) was a faff to get home!!) also they delivered to home and hubbys work. so dont stress and concentrate on all those eggs you are going to produce  

big   to you all
L xxxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Mrs R, 
glad your on the mend   how lovely is that of your sister to come and stay with you, and help you out. Im sure she wouldnt rather be at home     the choccies were not the biggest box, but there was a good selection of different choccies in seperate packages....lovely!!

Hi Lola, hope your continuing to bloom chic!  

Hi Smarie, great to hear how your positve about your scan, How did your scan go today? Gosh egg collection on friday, how exciting!  

Hi Swan, hope you got your delivery sorted hun   

Hi Louisa, hope your well   

Hi Julie, how are things?  

Hi Armi, how you getting on with your cycle?  

 to everyone else, even you lovely lurkers!

lots of   and   and   to you all

Take care

Karen x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh i forgot to mention, that DH has asked me what i would like for my birthday, which isnt until march, but even so, i like his forward 

thinking  , and i have asked for a Pandora braclet. Does anyone else have one of these? They are just lovely! Anyway i have had  a 

good look, and i have chosen one which is called Love, hope and Faith, which i thought was quite apt' for the coming year!

Speak to you later girls,

Karen x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi all
Well my pregnyl didn't work so they harvested 6 of my eggs and found no eggs and so have given me another trigger to try and get the last 3 on Thursday. Very disappointing. AGH!! 

Pink when I was at home (Australia) at Easter everyonewas going mental for pandora bracelets..they are lovely!!

Mrs. R hope you recover well. 

Smarie you and I are are on some rollercoaster....don't like it!!!!


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

oh heck armi! so sorry, am crossing everything that the last 3 have fab eggs in them.  even double yolkers have been known, you never know do you?  hoping for you


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

oh Armi, im sorry    but at least they are gonna try again on thursday. I do hope it works out for you on thursday hun  

Heres some     and     to help you along, oh and lots of    xxx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

oh thanks girls
xoxo


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

If anyone is interested, there is a programme on tonight BBC1 at 10.35pm called "Too old to be a mum?". Apparently its about a lady 

who had a baby at 57yrs old, (UK's oldest) and is now considering having another child at 60! It looks interesting. Good luck to her is 

what i say  

x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh Armi hun I'm so sorry I've never heard of that happening before how disappointing and frustrating.  Have everything crossed for you for Thursday.  So unfair.   

Smarie hope you are doing OK hun and getting ready for your EC.  Another hug ! 

Karen never heard of those bracelets but sounds lovely.  Very impressed with your DH!!!  It's my DH's birthday on Monday 1st and I've ordered him a Sat Nav (very unoriginal but we've never had one before and have gotten lost plenty of times so time to give it a whirl!)

Julie how are you hun.  Counting down the days now?  When do you start down regging?

Hello Lola great to hear from you hope all's well  

Hi anyone else I may have missed off!

Well no news here.  Day 5 today and AF about finished which is good as I think that's normal for me and last month it carried on a bit longer and so if it's more normal it may mean an earlier ov than day 27 or whatever!!  So I'm cautiously excited about that.  Trying to plan some time off work if I'm lucky enough to get into the 2ww.  Currently have 2 weeks as "tenative" in my diary but only plan to take about 3 or so days off work.  getting vaguely excited and optimisitc now (probably the wrong thing to do) and started taking the vitamins etc.  So now counting down the days to 1st scan Firdya week.. only 10 days to go eek.

L xx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies  

Sorry havent been about much lately lots going on with work !

Just popping by seems I have a lot of posts to catch up on.. I am hoping you are all well  

AFM - Started taking the BC pill last Thursday (21st) and actually stopped bleeding on Saturday yippeeee  it feels so good not bleeding anymore after 27 days on the trot.  I am off for my scheduling appt tomorrow at 3pm at Guys if any of you are going to be there around that time would be great to day "Hi"...  can I ask what happens at the scheduling appt ?  due to start D/R on 10th Feb so only another 15 days to go til start D/R...  getting excited now  

I promise to be back tomorrow to catch up with personals... take care all  

Julie x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Julie I will b long gone. EC at 10.30. We must do a Guys MEET UP!!


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

oo i would love a meet up


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Me too   It would be so great to meet you lovely ladies face to face.....  What do you think ? Do you think its possible ? 

Hoping you are all well ? 

AFM - Scheduling appt yesterday, so meds ordered, waiting for them to be delivered now ready to start sniffing on the 10th Feb, then scan appt on 26th Feb to check all shut down if all goes to plan and everything shut down then should start injecting on the 26th Feb , then appt for 5th March to check size and quantity of follies, was then told that EC would be decided on that day, so I am purely guessing here EC & ET could be w/c 8th March.... OH MY GOSH....  its all very exciting yet very scary at the same time now  

Nurse told me that we will more than likely being having ICSI, and that she though due to my hormone profile etc that it would probably be a 2-3 day transfer, but will all depend on the day.

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

hey julie,
wow that is great you are all set!  very exciting, must feel so good to get some dates in the diary.  really hoping it goes well xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

armi - fingers crossed for your 2nd ec today, any news?


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi all,

Armi Hope all went well for you today and they got your 3 eggs you're right about the rollercoaster! Although I've found this cycle alot less stressful than the one in July think it's due to me having Short Protocol this time.

Julie good news that you've had your appt and know some of your dates

Louisa not long until your first scan then

Hi to Mrs R, Lola and Karen, Swan and anyone I may have forgotten hope all of you are ok 

I had my last scan yesterday (I had 4 in a week!)
I have 11 follicles although only 4 will probably be ready for egg collection tomorrow.
Guys were deciding on whether to change egg collection to Monday but have booked me in for 1.30 tomorrow so I'm hoping some of the smaller follicles would have grown by then.

I'm shattered did my trigger at 11.30 last night DH is a train driver and he's been getting up at 330am this week and I've just not been sleeping too well.


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi all
Well they got 2 eggs. So here is me   for overnight fertilisation. My DH sample was NORMAL , very pleased but why oh why couldn't this have happened with lots of eggies. 

OK lets arrange a meet up- 
Smarie great news on your follies. 

Julie it is allexciting isn't it get meds etc.


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

armi wow your dh's sa is good news!  they don't call this a rollercoaster for nothing do they!  glad you got some eggs, v good news also, let's hope for fireworks in the dish tonight

Marie good luck for your ec tomorrow.  ouch to 3.30am starts!!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Well thats great news Armi, well heres to some midnight lovin in your dish tonight!      

Good luck Marie for tomorrow     

Im so glad you got all your dates organised now Julie  

Hope your recovery is going well Mrs R  

Hi Louisa, hope your DH enjoys his satnav  

Hello to everyone else  

Karen x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

HIya

Armi - glad you got 2 good eggies yeah!  I bet you were nervous that there might not have been any    but fab news.  Finger crossed for a good progress tomorrow.  This is when it's really exciting!

Smarie - oo tomorrow EC. Will you go in and then they decide?  or will they phone you?  What's your preference?  Can you do 2 egg collections like Armi?  Good luck for tomorrow hun

Karen hi  

Mrs Rock how are you getting on.?  How are you enjoying daytime TV?  Any favourites?  Are you addicted to deal or no deal yet?  (my mother loves it but hates Noel so she video tapes it and fast forwards the bits when he's talking so the whole programme lasts 10 minutes!  Hilarious!)

Julie how exciting!  Am so pleased you are underway.  Feb will fly by then you'll be all set!

AFM well today is day 7 and tomorrow week (Friday) i have my scan booked at 12:30.  Prob will get train straight back home after to avoid the mad Friday rush.  Hope it shows some progress...

Well off now for a zizis with some friends.  Byeeeeeeeeeeee

L xx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies  

Armi - Got everything crossed for your 2 good eggs hun  

Smarie - Good luck hun for EC  

Karen - Hows things hun ? hoping all ok with you    

Mrs Rock  - Hows it going ? As Louisa says hows the daytime TV going not driving you too mad I hope  

Louisa - what date is your scan ? I dont blame you getting the train straight back home after especially on a Friday it can be a bit mad with the Friday rush ! Hope you enjoyed your time out with friends  

Some positive enery for you all......            

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Armi any news from the dish?  crossing fingers for you hun   

Marie good luck today with EC, let us know how it goes, crossing fingers for you too   

Was having a bad morning with the pain today so just had a sneaky morphine... now much better.  think maybe i overdid things yesterday as did 3 walks instead of 2 for 1st time.  When i say 'walk' i mean a painfully slow hobble to the end of the road and back, it's so embarrassing, hardly worth the effort of getting my sister to put my socks and shoes on for me, but got to do it to help recovery.  

have not watched much telly so far really, just been watching 'Scrubs' every day to make me laugh, and re-runs of 'Gossip Girl' which is like my dirty little secret pleasure, I know it's utter crap but I love it!!


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

My 2 eggies fertilised and so I have ET tomorrow. 
Smarie any news from you love?

Mrs. R -if you need the apin relief just take it!!


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

great news!  does that make it a day 2 or day 3 transfer, i always get mixed up


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

So pleased for you Armi  

Smarie hun any news ?  

Take care

Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow Armi, thats fantastic news! bet your sooo pleased  

Sorry to hear you have been in some discomfort Mrs R, that morphine is great stuff isnt it!   ive been off yesterday and today and im embarrassed to say that i have watched Jeremy Kyle, both days, OMG does it get any worse than that    

Hi Julie, im fine thanks hun, just waiting, and waiting, oh and waiting, but hey we've all been there haven't we, and my time will soon come im sure    

Hi Louisa, have you chosen what sex embies your having for your FET?  How did your scan go hun?  

Hi Smarie, we all waiting patiently for your news hun  

I think DH wants to take me to see Avatar in 3D tonight, ive heard its really good 

Speak to you all later

Karen x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hiya girls

WOW what a stressful day I've had.. won't go into deatils but still feel stressed.  Trying to unwind (without wine!).  MIght go for a walk.  Am not out tonight (for a change - have been out the last 3 nights on the trot)

Armi that's brilliant!!!! Yeah ET tomorrow.  I guess you're having both?

Smarie any news??

Julie - my scan is Friday 5th Feb at 12:30. Anybody about then to do lunch?

Lola hi

Karen well we have 2 unaffected girl embies, 1 unaffected boy and 2 carrier girls (just like me).  We've asked that they defrost the non-carrier embies first.  The idea is that they defrost 1 only early in  the morning.  If it's looking OK then they put that back.  If not they defrost another one and put the better of the 2 back.  Only one back though.  I don't mind if they put a girl or the boy embie back but would love to have a healthy boy (as this is really rare in our family).

Mrs Rock I think you've got to just take it bit by bit and allow your body to heal and it will get there.. will take time

Right time to chill a bit.. have a lovely weekend everyone

L  xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Louisa destressing with wine is an easy habit to get into isn't it!!!  Think  I could do a meet up that day. I will be in my2ww so def wanting a distraction.
abe enjoy the film.
Pinkb


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Will do thanks Armi   good luck for tomorrow  

Louisa, i feel so excitied for you...how lovely for you to have the choice   sounds like a great plan with the defrost process    hope you didnt mind me asking, but its what im gonna be facing soon, so really interested hun.  Enjoy your chill out time  

Take care
Karen x


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi All
Sorry it's taken me a while to reply!

EC went ahead yesterday and they managed to get 5 eggs. I was happy with 5 as I'm not a huge egg maker anyway.  
The embryologist phoned and we have 2 that have fertilised and are going for transfer tomorrow at 12.20. I'm a bit disappointed as last time 4 fertilised and 2 slowed down just hoping we have strong embies and they start dividing!
Mrs Rock sorry to hear you've been in pain bless you.

Louisa how exciting about your boy/girls embies 

Hope everyone else is ok 

Love Marie x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Smarie - So pleased for you hun, as you say 5 is good, and 2 have fertilised so wishing you all the best for transfer tomorrow, and have everything crossed for you that they are little sticky ones !    

"Hi" to everyone else  

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Marie well done, good luck tomorrow hope it goes smoothly.

Louisa of course i am free Friday lunchtime but don't think i could make it into town just yet.  Currently making it to the church round the corner from the end of my road and back, which is an improvement!


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Smarie ..hoo ray we will be o the 2wwtogether!!!!  I had a lovely embryolgist her name is Max...there was also another one but SHE was not nice . Max tld me my embies were good   the ther woman not good


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Marie, great news about your two embies. Good luck for tomorrow. I hope they are very strong and sticky for you    

Hi Armi, take no notice of the big bad embie lady   heres lots of     and    for your 2ww  

Hi Louisa, hope your feeling a bit better today  

Hi Mrs R, you'll be entering yourself into the next marathon soon!  

Hi Julie, hope your well hun  

Karen x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

I remember our embroyologist was called Eleanor.  She was soooo lovely.

No news here.  Spent entire day doing DIY!  Must get ready to relax when in 2ww (    it happens).  My mum might come stay for a few days which would be nice as she's very relaxing company.  I really hope ovulation isn't delayed like last month and month before and that it comes sooner.  

Smarie that's great news!!  
Armi I guess you are in the 2ww now How did ET go?
Julie, Karen Hi
Mrs Rock well done to the chuch yey!!      well done you


L xx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Evening Ladies just popping by to say "Hi" hoping you are all well  

All ok with me looking forward to start D/R on the 10th Feb ! I have decided to go for accupuncture have 1st appt tomorrow.... Have any of you had or thought about having accupuncture with IVF ?

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

hi julie
i've had acupuncture weekly for several years to help with back pain, and for the past year my acupuncturist has also worked on my fertility.  i had 3 sessions duiring my fresh cycle in july with the last one the day before et.  i don't think it's had any effect on my fertility but it certainly made me more relaxed.  once you get used to it it is very calming and improves your sleep quality too.  hope you enjoy your session x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Julie,

i have had accupucture also for back problems and as Mrs R says, it does relax you, so im sure helpful with a cycle etc, but i wouldnt rely too much on it as a dead cert to help with success of IVF itself, as i have not read anything really to substansiate it helps, apart from the relaxation. But if you are relaxed then it helps dosent it, so i suppose cant be a bad thing. Try not to spend too much money on it   Hope this helps 

Take care 

Karen x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies  

Just popping by to say "Hi" hoping you are all well  

Well my accupuncture went well last night considering I am a bit of a needle phobic  

Will pop by later....

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies
Hope all of you are well. 
I'm now officially on 2ww. On Sunday I had day 2 transfer with 2 embies 1 x 2 cell and 1 x 4/5 cell both grade 3's. They were the only 2 left so I'm just glad they are now on board. I've had lots of rest since ET thanks to dh.
Armi how are you feeling? Mrs R hope you're doing ok. Julie glad your acupuncture went well.
Louisa good luck for Friday,  Hi Karen!
I had acupuncture a few years ago, I found it very relaxing, the only thing that put me off was the staff at the place selling me all these tablets for me& DH. I was so desperate to get pregnant I went along with their advice and spent a fortune. I've been having reflexology recently hoping that may help this tx.
Lola how are you do you have any tips for the 2ww

Hi to everyone else

Love Marie x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

So exciting on this thread now. xx


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi Lovely Ladies  
Smarie- Yay so exciting that you have 2 little ones on board- My advice is to drink at least 2l of water a day- Embroyologist told me to do that (Max, who was fab) and avoid any stresses I know that is easier said then done, but I just let things flow over me- where as normally I would have got angry or stressed. Also I was convinced that I was getting my period on about day 3 or 4 after ET ( I had one put back at day 5) and I think it was implantation- felt just like a period, so if that happens dont automatically think the worst. And rest as much as possible. The 2ww is the hard but you have done all you can and you need to let nature take its course and think positive      I am sending you lots of   and  
oh and dont be tempted to take the test early as they can come up negative even if you are pregnant.

Hope the rest of you are ok?
Big  
L xxx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Lol I agree MAx is lovely.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh how excited you must be Marie, and Armi. Its must be so nerve racking the 2ww, but absolutely exciting!       

Hi Lola, i think stress is the biggie isnt it, it must be one of the hardest things to try and keep at bay at such a crucial time  

Hi Julie, glad you have started your accupuncture  

How you doing Louisa?   

Hi Mrs Rock, how is the suppling up coming on?   

Ive not been up to much really, DH and i just discussing summer hols,    but will probably have to book last minute due to our forthcoming treatment 

Karen x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hiya girls
Smarie brilliant news!!  You and Armi can go mad together!  
Karen hi
Lola great to hear from you
Julie you big stew doing acupunture now I feel guilty for not doing it but it didn't really appeal so decided not to.  Have just invested in some CDs to listen to (classical relaxation!)

ANyway I'm having a dimemna but will phone Guys tomorrow.  Today is CD12 and I'm seeing signs of very soon impending ovulation (which is great as finally I'm back to normal) but I worry that I'll miss ovulation and it will happen before Friday and then I'm not sure what they will say. Also I've booked my time off work and my train ticket.  It might be OK and not happen utnil then but it might happen sooner.  Argh this is so typical!!!

Anyway going to go to bed. 

Love L xx


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Armi- good luck too   and   and  
L xxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi everyone

Im sorry to hear about your pain Mrs R, and no bloody wonder with what you've been through!   but you did make me chuckle with your managing to get past the church on your walks   

Hope you can get your dates sorted with Guys Lou, especially as you've got your train tickets, and your time off work. You think you've got it all sorted dont you, and then something else comes up and makes things difficult. Have you contacted Guys yet?  

Hi Armi, how you doing?          

Hi Julie, Your getting closer!  

Hi Marie,         bet you dont know what to do wih yourself. Are you in work during the wait Marie?  

Hi Lola  

 to everyone else too

Karen x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Mrs Rock you sound such a strong person to deal with all this and this pain.  I guess it can feel really dark sometimes.  I understand what you mean about the distraction pain.  Do you have options for treatment - any holistic treatments?  Are you allowed to drink wine?!!!

Armi and Smarie any news on your 2wws? Are you driven mad yet?

Well for me a change of plan - phoned Guys today and they got back to me at 3pm and said i could come in tomorrow for a scan if I wanted to.. so have changed train ticked (only cost £10 to change so not so bad) and booked tomorrow off work instead.  Work are really good - I don't have to take these days as holidays but as "paid leave".  So I feel much better. No surge yet but I'm sure it's soon as have all the symptons.. sorry tmi!!!  Then I'll be nervous about the defrost then it'll hopefully be the 2ww. Mrs ROck yes you're right it'll be about 5 or 6 days after but i was anxious that I got scanned before ov so that they are happy to proceed.  Can't face another delay as I've had soo many.

So Armi can't do lunch now!! Tomorrow my scan is at 1:40 and my train back is hopefully 2:55 or 3:55 if I get delayed as having a friend around for tea tomorrow and this one doesn't know about this treatment.

Wish me luck!!!

Karen, Lola, hi

L xx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies  

Just popping by quickly to say "Hi" hoping you are all well ?

Hoping all you ladies in the 2ww are all hangin in there  

AFM - Only another 5 days before start D/R, meds arriving tomorrow.... must remember to put the injections in the fridge ! 

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey Louisa how did your scan go? Hope all is on course for your fet.


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

HIya everyone
SOrry I've been rubbish and not chatting just been mental busy the last few days.  Today I've decided to do didley squat and am sat at home still in my pjs. Well we need to relax occasionally don't we!!

My news - well had scan on Thursday and it was great.  LIning 10mm already (and will go up more apparently) and lead follicle 22mm.  So have been frantically peeing on sticks to monitor for surge.  Really glad I got cheap sticks from the internet (my strategy is to use these in conjunction with the expensive ones but only use the expensive ones 1-2 times a day).  So this morning at 9am no surge but 1/2 hour ago the line is much darker on the cheap test so will test again in 3 hours or so and hope it's a positive on all tests.  I'm really sure it will be   .  So all good here.  ET will be next Friday if I surge today (they count surge day as -1 and for blasts ET is day 5).  Very exciting!  Have booked the Friday, Monday to Weds off work and will see if my mum wants to come visit so we can chill out together.  

Of course now I'm fretting about the defrost process but I'm really confident in Guys and hope they've got it sussed!!!  Need to phone them when I'm sure I've surged to book in.  It'll probably be Friday afternoon if everything goes to plan.

Julie that's great only 4 days to go now!!!  It will fly by, especially after you've spent the first week or so downregging then onto stimms and that really flies!!  

Armi any news hun?  Or Smarie any news?

Hi Karen

Hi Lola

Right really must go get dressed now!!!!  

L xx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies  

Just popping by quickly to catch up, and see whats been happening, will pop by later for personals.

Armi & Smarie - hope you ladies are hangin in there... any news ?

AFM - Only have a couple more days to go before start D/R, I was so excited when my meds arrived on Friday (sad I know) however all of a sudden it all seems very real. I had accupuncture last week and considering I am a bit of a needle phobic, I actually found it strangely relaxing, so much so going again tomorrow.

Be back later

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Still here. 3 days till test date and betting getting negatives, bt it is to early to test. Up and down like a rollercoaster .
Smarie hopeyou hanging in. 

LOUISA THANKS FOR ASKING.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi girls,

Try and remain positive ARMI, stay strong and think pink, blue or OMG both!!        Dont be tempted to test early    

How you getting on Marie?        

How are you Mrs R? has the pain eased at all?  

Hi Lou  

Hi Julie  

Ive just had a lovely soak in the bath with lots of bubles......aaaaarrrrr lovely! 

Karen x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All

Armi- try and stay positive- I know easier said then done but try         
Smarie how you doing hun       
Julie good luck    
Louisa great news    
Love to you all  
L xxxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Armi
I was the same and tested early.  I never really believed it would chang by OTD and for me it didn't.  But I know at least 2 ladies on here who had neg the day before OTD and pos on OTD - bet you do too.  Hope you are one of them, it's so so hard I know.

  for you x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies  

Armi & Smarie - How you both doing ? Hang in there I have everything crossed for you both   

Mrs Rock - Hows it going ? Is the pain getting any better ?  

Lola - Hows it going hun ?  

Karen - Hows things ?  

Louisa - Great news about your scan and your lining  

Hi to everyone else  

Take Care Ladies sending you all some positive energy ..         

Julie x


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Hello ladies,
I'm still here too! 
Louisa glad your scan went well all the best for transfer

Julie good luck with the d/regging tomorrow

Mrs Rock sorry to hear you had a bad couple of days last week bless you!

Hi Karen, Lola

Armi hope you're doing ok the 2ww is taking ages. 
Last week I had AF pains and they stopped on Saturday. I think I have done everything possible eaten fresh pineapple, brazil nuts, drank gallons of water, a litre of milk a day, Zita West vits etc I had lots of rest for the first 3days after ET & I've even been listening to Hypnotherapy CD.
I've also had sore (.) (.).
I'm going to try and hold-off testing early as in July I tested early and I felt so anxious and upset towards the end of the 2ww as I kept getting negatives. 
I'm trying to be positive although I can't help having doubts due to my age and that it didn't work last time!
What a rollercoaster

Love Marie

x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Marie - Lovely to hear from you... was getting worried about you  

Good news that the AF pains stopped. wow sounds like you have everything covered with the pineapple,brazil nuts, well done on drinking all that water too.  Glad you managed to get some rest after ET and hope the Hypnotherapy CD is helping you.

Hang in there hun I am sure you are dying to test but as you say try and hold off. 

Sending you lots of positive vibes hun              

I will be back later to catch up as I am just off out for my Accupuncture 

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks Julie, enjoy your acupuncture x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Marie and Armi, Wow im getting really excited for you both now!                  

Are you all prepared to start DR tomorrow Julie? Is the accupuncture helping hun?  

Friday's nearly here Lou  

Hope your doing ok Mrs R  

Hi Lola  

Love Karen x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Marie and Armi Keeping everything crossed for you both sending you load of                
and                          
and                    

Mrs R sending you big get well 

Big hugs to you all

L xxxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey ladies

smarie good to hear from you.  it's sounding positive for you  

armi fingers crossed  

julie good luck for starting dr-ing.  must feel good to be getting on with it after the long wait  

i am doing ok, thanks all for asking  .  i spend most of the time lying on the the
bed but i make sure i get out for 3 strolls per day of about 25-30 mins at a time, and do my physio 2 or 3 times a day as well.  the problem is i have this nerve pain in my left leg and hip which means i can just barely sit up for 10 mins and no longer, it is really awful.  in some ways it is to be expected and i'm not surprised and i'm not too worried really, just got to wait for it to settle down.  but i've had to get a new painkiller off the gp for it as could not really cope on my old painkillers, they weren't working, and the new one is one which you shouldn't be taking if you're trying for a baby as it has not been proved safe in pregnancy.  so all i can do is hope my hardest i'll be able to come off it again after 4 weeks, as otherwise i'll have to delay the cycle i was planning to do over march/april.  obv if i have to wait i will, but it'll be hard.  i hate all the waiting i just need to keep going!!!  anyway i'm sure we all feel the same about waiting so i'll stop moaning....on the bright side my actual spine is recovering really well, feels very strong and solid and am really pleased with it yay!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

arrrh, your not moaning Mrs R, try not to worry about your new pain killers, like you say you are better off trying to get yourself well first, and then moving onto your treatment. But i know what you mean, as your desperate to get going again, which is understandable. 
You look after yourself, or we will send in the boys         

Take care, 
Karen x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

I'll second that Karen   

L xxx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Mrs Rock I think you are so very brave.  The pain sounds just rubbish!! Lots and lots of   for you

Julie have you started yet?

Smarie.. that sounds good doesn it?  AF pains last week?  I'm    lots for you

.. and for you Armi PMA!

Lola hello!

Karen any news at all?

Well I phoned Guys today and they phoned me back and ET is Thursday!! APparently they take the surge day as day 0. Suits me as my luteal phase is only 13 days so I'm happy to have an extra day for free so to speak.  Booked in for 2pm so me and DH will be driving down and parking in our usual carpark.  Getting excited/nervous now.  Won't know if there's any to transfer until we get there as they're only defrosting on the day.  Sooooo nervous.
So then my lovely mum is visiting us on the Sunday to the Weds so we will chill out together and try to give this the best chance....

L xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh Lou, thats great, your little frosties will do just fine  how exciting  

No news from me im afraid, think ive still got a bit of a wait to go yet  ..... but my time will come, so i will look forward to that  

Let us know how you get on on thursday, i would love to hear about your frosties  

Take care hun 

Karen x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies  

Armi & Smarie - How things girls ? Hoping you both doing ok  

Lou - ET on Thursday    so exciting and so pleased for you hun let us know how it goes 

Lola - Hows it going hun  

Mrs Rock - Glad to hear ok with you... and your getting out for your 3 strolls per day    fingers crossed the new pain relief kicks in and that you will be off them in no time... I know the waiting is a nightmare but hang in there hun  

Karen -  Your time will come soon hun hang in there  

AFM - Well I am absolutly "pooing" myself now as all set to start D/R tomorrow morning... I cant believe the time has come round so quickly now, have to do 2 sniffs twice a day 12 hours apart so had to set the alarm on my phone as a reminder !  oh well wish me luck girls this is it  

Will pop by again soon..... 

            

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Gosh loads of chatting on here. 

Mrs. R you mustn't feel bad you have to get the medication right in order to heal and do what you need to do. 3 strolls a day sounds good.

Lou I will be thinking of you with ET on Thursday.

Julie down regging tomorrow that is fab. I love the start of treatment....in fact I LOVE treatment  full stop. 

Yes pinkbabe your time will come. Stay positive. 

Lola how are you sweetheart?

Smarie I wish I had of held of testing as everyday has been negative, but I have not given up yet as I am not yet at testing date. I think today is 10dp2dt. I could have a late implanter. Smarie I really hope my cycle buddy that you get aPOSITIVE.

ARMI
XX


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh Armi, i do hope you get your BFP, is your official test date tomorrow? i will be thinking of you and im sending you lots of                  
                                                                      AND
               
Hang in there hun   


Julie, i wish you all the luck in the world and more!   you will do great im sure, so heres some    and    for you too  


Marie, how are you getting on, hope your not tempted to test early, are you?   im thinking of you     


Keep onwards and upwards Mrs R  

Bring on Lou's Frosties!!!      

Karen x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

tanks pinkbabe.


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Armi any news??


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Yep I got a faint line. Trying not to get to excited I know these things can change!!!!  Having trouble concentrating at work today!1


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

you are one of the neg to pos ladies like i said!  well done i am so chuffed for you, i hope that line gets stronger and stronger am sure it will

WOO HOO now  where are those pom poms


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Ladies,

Armi - I have got everything crossed for you hun... when is your OTD ?

Smarie - Hows things hun ? got everything crossed for you too, when is your OTD ?

Hi to everyone else... only popped by quickly but will be back later....

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Julie I am positive. Woo hoo. 
Now do Guys dp bloods?


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Armi - So pleased for you hun   

What meds were you on ? and for how long on each ? just trying to get an idea really as seems I will be D/R for 17 days before I have my scan to check all shut down, if all ok then I will be Stimming on 300 dosage for 8 days before scan to check for Follies.

We were told at the scheduling appt that we will probably be having ICSI, and that it would probably be a day 3 transfer.... but I am just taking each day as it comes at the moment.

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Louisa hon best of luck for your FET tomorrow   
The thaw is so nerve wracking isn't it, i remember!  Hope all goes well, let us know x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Good luck Louisa, let us know how it goes... take care hun x  

Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG Armi, congratulations hunny!                                   

You lucky lucky girl, how fantastic, go Armi, go Armi, go Armi     


Louisa, good luck sweetheart for you FET tomorrow, let us know how you get on       

How are you getting on Julie, gosh i bet you've got lots of questions your wanting to ask, as you go along  

Hope everyone else doing ok  

Take care 

Karen x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

ouisa thinking of you tomorrow. 
Thanks for the congratulations ladies. Hope some other Guys babies follow soon.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Armi  Amazing news          so happy for you   Just keep drinking loads. Guys didnt do any bloods after I had a BFP they just booked me in for a 7 week scan? 

Louisa good luck for tomorrow   

Big   to you all and look forward to hearing lots of happy news over the next few months
L xxx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

HIya girls
Thanks for all your wishes.. I'm currently terrified but trying to not fret too much.. very very nerve wracking isn't it.  We're leaving tomorrow morning and heading on down.  ET at 2pm.    

I'll post tomorrow and fill you all int

Armi many many congrats well done you!!!! You are soooooooooooooooooooo lucky just relax and let it all happen.  Well done!!

Smarie any news?

Hello everyone else

Oooo err so nervous.  Watching relocation relocation to take my mind off it!!!

L xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

you will do just fine Lou, your frosties are going to be excited to see you!   i will be thinking of you tomorrow hun    

Take it easy

Karen xxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Now come on girls were on on a roll now, Armi, has started the trend for 2010 with her  , so you can do it Lou and Julie  

How are you getting on Marie, i hope there is another good result from you too, we all soooo deserve it!   

we want to see lots of            in the next few months  


karen x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

hAVE TO GO TO guys today for my daughters swimming lesson, so will pop upstairs to tell them. Yay.


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Armi you are sooo lucky!


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

I went and saw Ma- she even lt me on another stick. Stronger lines today. 4th MARCH FOR MY SCAN. wooHOO. I do know how lucky I am. Como oin Guys girls,don't want to be the only bump on this thread.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

great news Armi- so happy for you  
Louisa- how  did it all go  

Big hugs to you all

L xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Lola 23 weeks to go. I remember thinking at that point I had so long to go. How do you feel hun?
Louisa how did it go today?


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

yeh hey on the stronger lines today Armi  

Any news Lou?     

How you getting on Julie?  

Any news Marie?  

Hi Lola  

Hi Mrs R, are you up to climbing everest yet?  


Karen x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All  
Armi I am 23 weeks and it has flown by- you have it all 2 look forward too  

L xxx


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
Armi fantastic news so pleased for you!!
Louisa all the best of luck with your FET tomorrow fingers crossed for you.

Well yesterday I had terrible AF pains and backache my sore (.) (.) have disappeared, these symptoms happened on exactly the same day as my last cycle, I've also tested today and it's a BFN for me. 
(Also I think the cyclogest is keeping AF away).
I will test again on OTD but I'm coming to terms with the fact that it won't be a positive. Armi when did you get your first line was it yesterday have you had any symptoms? as I know you're a day or 2 ahead of me.

Hope all you other lovely ladies are ok sorry for lack of personals just got back from a 12 hour shift at work.

I'll keep you updated over next few days

Love Marie x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Ah Marie I'm really sorry, I do know that feeling of when you think it hasn't worked .  but you have still got 3 days to go, I think Armi only tested postive on OTD and neg beforehand.  You never really know til OTD    .  Thinking of you babe.

Karen it's funny you should say that about Mount Everest.  Today was a big milestone I managed to walk to Costa coffee and back (I am a costa addict, I love my skinny cap mid morning, nothing else will do).  It's normally about an 8 min walk from my house but it took me 15 mins, so with buying a coffee and walking back I was out for 34 mins (I am timing day by day so I know how I'm doing and can increase).  My longest walk yet and got my coffee as a reward, my MIL rang as I got back, she was so excited for me and I told her I felt like I'd climbed Everest!   I know this is all so sad and boring but to me it's big news  .  V chuffed with myself  

Louisa hoping all went well today lovely...


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh Marie I hope it changes for you.  For Armi she only started testing positive 2 days ago so there is hope   .

Armi brilliant that you've got your scan date you lucky lucky thing!!!  

Hi everyone

Well AFM we've been to Guys today... 2pm appt.. waited only 2 minutes then called on through to the back room for procedures... got into the lovely robe etc. (didn't know at that stage what had happened to the frosties). So then we were taken through to the procedure room (still not knowing) and they told us that they'd defrosted one blast only as instructed.. and they were really happy with it.  80% when defrosted (they look for 50% or more apparenlty) so apparenlty 80% was really good, and since they defrosted it it continued expanding.  So no more were defrosted, only the one!!!!! YeaH!! So we know this one is the boy (OMG!) and so we reallllly want him to stick.  He is the only boy in our frosties (4 left now) and having a healthy boy is really unusal in my family so we reallllyl want this to work.  Procedure went really well apart from the uncomfortable bladder thingy, lining was good and everything so they were really pleased.  So this is just all over to fate now.  But I've got to think PMA PMA  .  Armi do you have any hints for making this work?  Or Lola any hints?  i'm really trying to chill out now and my mum is visiting Sunday and we will chill out together just relaxing things.  off work until next Thursday by which what will be will be.  OTD is 22nd Feb but AF is due 20th Feb (and I'm very confident of that date) so we will know around about end of next week whether or not it will work.  

Talk later everyone.. thanks for all your thoughts..

Love Lou xx


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Bless you Mrs Rock thanks for your reply, Glad you enjoyed your walk to Costa Coffee x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

That sounds really great Louisa! Crossing everything for you.  We had that wait to know about the frosties too.  Really nerve wracking.  I remember telling myself as I was given the gown and everything that surely 1 must have survived if I was being told to get changed,  but I still wasn't sure  .  Really glad it went so well for you and your wee boy x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Marie, keep your hopes up hun, just look at Armi...its not over, hang in there      

Hi Mrs R, god how funny is that, after me mentioning it, thinking you had climbed everest!   well done you, you really are getting there arnt you!    

Hi Louisa, wow a boy thats amazing hunny! sounds like everything perfect for you then, bet your grinning like a cheshire cat!   sending you lots of sticky vibes!!       

Karen x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Ladies

Armi -  Many "Congratulations" hun I am so pleased for you.. here's hoping this is the start of a fantastic 2010 for us Guys Girls  

Marie -  Hang in there hun...  I can only imagine how difficult it must be right now sending you lots of     

Karen - Hoping you are well hun  

Louisa - So pleased your appt went well, oh bless a little boy, have got everything crossed for you hun  

Mrs Rock - Nice to hear you are getting out and about more, and getting stronger each day... you should be proud of yourself  

Lola - I dont know where those 23 weeks have gone seems to have flown by... hoping you are well hun  

AFM - Been at a work do yesterday, was good lots to eat, although no drink for me.... was nice to relax and chill was in bed by 10pm    Well day 3 of D/R now, not feeling too bad, although had a bit of a funny head last night and a funny aching thing going on in my left shoulder probably nothing to do with the meds... 2 weeks today we go back to Guys to see if all shut down ok, I am sure the time will fly by   

      

Will be back later, Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi everyone
The bad news is that my laptop is very sick and is off to the laptop doctors to get better (blue screen of death etc.  Needs an entire wipe apparnetly).  So i'm on rubbish desktop now which i hate (I hate sitting at desks - reminds me of work!)

Julie now less than 2 weeks to go to starting stimming..!!

Mrs Rock any more progress on zee walks?  How is the pain doing now?

Armi - hope that line is still getting darker??  

Marie - how are you doing hun>?

Karen and Lola hi  

AFM no news really.. just feel a little achy down there but that could be for any reason and I'm far to afriad to get my hopes up.. just trying to stay positive.. today is 2 days post transfer so hopefully something is happening....  

L xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Glad to hear you're staying postive Louisa, good for you  .  My netbook is sick too!  Because I clumsily dropped it from a great height yesterday morning and now it thinks it is 4 December 2008, isn't updating cached pages and won't wake up from sleep mode, I have to shut it down fully and re-start it.  Oopsie  .    

Not totally my fault as the new drug is making me un co-ordinated but that should wear off in a little while.  It's not really working well enough for the pain.  I think I will end up changing to the next one up in 2 weeks when I see my GP again.  Seems like a long time to wait but he said it can take that long so we'll see.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya girls  

Louisa, i bet those aches are a sign that your little boy is burying himself trying to get nice and snug!    
I hope your netbook gets better soon. DH was going to buy me one for my birthday, but i decided on the lovely Pandora braclet instead, which im itching to have, i keep going to have a sneaky peek before he gets round to wrapping it up!   so i think for now i will have to manage with my rather large laptop   

Mrs R, the poorly notebooks much be catching hey!   i agree with you going back to see your GP for different Painkillers, if there making you a bit giddy, and especially if there not really doing anything for the pain anyway  

Armi, how are you doing, im thinking of you, hope your embies are snuggling in really well    

Marie, how are you getting on, any news? i do hope you get your BFP    

Julie, how are the drugs going, are you feeling ok?  


Well, im still waiting patiently....well not always patiently!   no really im ok most of the time, but then i get a bit anxious wondering what and when is it all going to happen. I suppose they are all natural thoughts and feelings we go through. 

Talking about laptops and stuff, DH has just bought me a pink and silver diamante' mouse for my laptop....its looks very lush' and some beautiful red roses, for valentines day tomorrow. Isnt he sweet, i do love him  


Take care,

Karen  x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

quick post from me, was back in Kings today for bloods as I have  been bleeding. They said results are good and not to worry about bleeding but come back Monday to check levels. Mm Now worry, fat chance. xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

oh armi sorry you are haing this worry, of course you'll be worried but it's pointless I guess, just try and keep focused on the clinic saying the blood results are fine, that's all you can do.  Bleeding in early pg seems to be so common, a friend of mine had it for weeks and her baby is now 8 months old


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Armi- take care and just relax and dont do anything like carry too much- just let DH take care of you am sure all will be fine- bleeding in early pregnancy very common (most of us just think its a light period and dont think they may even be pregnant- we know so early that we are aware of every ache and pain......  and   and  

Louisa- Just wait till test date and I am sending you lots of   and   I had pains that felt like AF and think they must have been implantation pains 

Just think of lots of happy things and lots of PMA   I did lots of talking to my tummy   and saying that I hoped all was good in there and how much loved the little bundle of cells already   oh and drank 2 litres a day and made sure I had my 5 a day and didnt let anything stress me, even when it normally would.

Big  to you all
My birthday tomorrow so going to just let myself be pampered (and fed  )
Happy Valentines day to you all
L xxxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

thats great Armi, please dont worry hun, if the blood results are good, then you are defo in for that great chance. Try and relax a little, and think PMA         if only it was that easy hey x

Hey Lola, Happy birthday for tomorrow hunny,   double pressies for you!   


Ive just been looking at prams on the internet.........OMG, i am a certified psycho!!! has anyone else been doing this, before they even embarked upon any treatment?   sssh keep it to yourselves but i like the icandy Peach....how lovely!  


Take care

Karen x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

pinkbabe browsing for prams, deffo nutty...saying that I always knw I wanted a bugaboo.

Lola Enjoy your specail day.

Louisa do try and wait till test date. I t is nice jut enjoyingbeing PUPO, AND THEN THE WOR BEGINS. Look at me!!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks Armi, for the verification of complete nuttiness!!


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Ah pink babe don't beat yourself up! That is the sort of thing i would love to do, i am soo tempted, but i always resist cos if i started, i would go into a full on nut spiral and start filling the house with baby clothes! Better to step away from the interweb!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Arrrh thanks for your kind words Mrs R, i have now officially stepped away from the internet!!!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Lola, hope you have had a lovely day!  xxx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Ladies, hoping you are all well ?

Armi - Hoping the bleeding soon stops for you hun  

Karen -  I must also be a certified Psycho    As I have often find myself looking at prams on the internet too 

Mrs Rock - Hows the exercise going ?  

Lola - Hope you had a lovely birthday .. belated  

Louisa - Hope your laptop is soon fixed.  Hoping the achy feeling is subsiding, but as you say it could be for any reason... try and stay positive have everything crossed for you  

AFM - Well I am on Day 6 on D/R now.. not feeling too bad, although I am sure I have gained some weight.. not sure if it was the pill or the D/R meds as I certainly havent eaten any more and I am actually trying to lose weight so kind of odd really... AF arrived yesterday so thats all good, here's hoping its the last time I see her for a fair few months  

I'm back @ Guys on Friday 26th Feb, if anyone else due to be there then think appt is @ 13:30....

    

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Glad you are feeling ok Julie.  Remember to drink loads of water.  They have got you down regging for quite a while, mine was only 10 days but everyone is different I guess.  I think it's normal to gain weight during tx, I certainly did both times but lost it again afterwards.  Anyway, when you get pg in a few weeks you won't care  !

MY final stitch in my tummy from the surgery is AT LAST starting to unravel thank the lord, was starting to think I would get into guiness book of records for world's longest-lasting surgical stitches.  Feels very tickly, and who knew all that was in there, it seems to be getting longer and longer as it undoes itself  .


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Mrs R  

Think I am doing alright on the water as I have managed about 2 litres a day at the moment !

I thought that they had me D/R for quite a long time actually, so as I am no expert I called them last week, they said it was ok, normally between 2-3 weeks for D/R but as you say everyone is different... I just hope when I go back on the 26th Feb that its done its job ! 

I am so pleased to hear it's normal to gain weight during tx   

So glad to hear your final stitch is starting to unravel  

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Armi how are you  I really hope the bleeding has stopped?  .  Been thinking of you x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Armi hun I have just read your diary... how are you hun ? thinking of you  

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh Armi, 
i have only just found your diary, thats how daft i am....DOH!  im really so sorry your not in a good place at the moment, you made me   when i was reading. Your right, life can be so cruel sometimes. I do hope you can pick yourself up, and find peace very soon. Im thinking of you, and i would still like to send you lots of     and     

Take care Hun


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Armi I haven't read your diary yet but will go find it now.. but I guess it's not great news from what the other girls have said.. take it easy hun.. thiinking of you loads  

Julie yes I was downregging for something like 3 weeks and then (sorry to say) discovered it hadn't worked so they had to give me an injection and then carry on for another week. Soundsgood though if your AF has arrived...! Hang on in there.. you will feel menopausal as that's what they're inducing.. so you will feel rotten but once you start stimming you'll be really fine. Drink loads of water. When you start stimming you will need to eat loads of good quality protein like eggs, meat, milk, nuts (especially brazil nuts).. very exciting for you!!

Karen yes you are a total nut!! But I'm there too. I've been browsing for years now!! It is tortue though isn't it so try to limit youself. Another think to say, a bit cliche, is that hopefully a child will come, but this child will grow up and leave and what is most important is that you enjoy _your_ life and quality time with your dh as that is the most important thing... and try not to wish your life away!!!! Saying that, you will get there hun and 2010 will see excellent progress I'm sure. I'd suggest by early March you should find out about your funding application and if you don't, phone Alison Lashwood to find out.

Marie hi

Lola happy birthday!

Mrs Rock congrats on zee last stich!!

AFM well this is short as the screen is doing funny things again but not much change, still a few aches and feel a little sickly but I don't know if I feel like this normally during a regular cycle  and I think I'm probably imagining things. My natural FET cycle buddies are all ggetting bfps so hopefully some of their lucky rubs off...

Lou xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey thats great news Lou! How wonderful will that be to get a juicy BFP after having PGD......bloomin marvelous!    

Hiya Julie, im glad everything is going well for you. Try not to drown yourself in all that water    

Hi Mrs R, i just get a vision of you being unravelled like a cotton reel, with your DH holding the end of that stitch!    

Hi Marie, how are you doing hunny?    

Hi Lola  

Take care

Karen x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Its so lovely to hear from you HD, as you know i am currently waiting to have PGD, and Louisa is actually on her 2ww, so im sure she will be along shortly for some support and encouragement for her special time.

You are sooo lucky, and i will look forward to hearing about your progress  

Look after yourself 

Karen xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Louisa33 said:


> hopefully a child will come, but this child will grow up and leave and what is most important is that you enjoy _your_ life and quality time with your dh as that is the most important thing... and try not to wish your life away!!!!


Louisa, really like that thanks x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Gosh ladies I have been catching up on my Sky+ from ages ago and just watched "Baby Lab", about Dr Silva in the USA who invented the ICSI procedure.  Seems there is no restriction to 2 embies there, he put 6 back into one lady!  Not at all sure about that myself.  Sadly she did not get PG though.  I hope she has better luck in the future as her identical twin sister was pg at the same time as she was having her tx and had a baby girl, how hard would that be  


Armi, still thinking of you babe xxxx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

thanks girls, trying to pullmyself together.


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Armi.. could it be that you are miscarrying one of your embies but that the other is sticking around?  Only time will tell hun and I don't wnat to get your hopes up.  Take care.  

Heartsdesire thanks for your messages and your PMA!  Yes still gettting twinges today like period pains and also felt like retching a little earlier also when I woke up but I'm so so scared this is all physcosamatic (can't spell that word and can't be bothered looking it up!) so i'm trying to not overanalyse but omg it's so difficult to not.  Back on sofa now after morning shopping.  Have feet up watching murder she wrote/  Just love daytime TV   .  One more day off tomorrow and then I'm back to work Thursday.  But then only 2 days till the weekend and then, gulp, test date on Monday 22nd.  Only 5 more sleeps to go and I'm not going to test early unless AF arrives as frankly I'm too terrified to.  I'm  abig fat wuss!

Mrs Rock thanks.  It's just important we all keep a grip of this all.  I've got loads to be thankful for.. and I have to keep on reminding myself of this!!


Hi everyone else  

L xx


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All
Heartsdesire- glad to hear all is well with you  
Armi I am thinking of you hun   
Louisa- thinking of you too  

Sending lots of PMA   and   and   and 
L xxx


----------



## Purple80 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to apologise to anyone that I may have offended by my post re successful treatment.  I didn't mean to come over as insensitive, that is the last thing I wanted to do.  I just wanted to give people some hope (I have deleted my posts).

Thinking of you all.

HD x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

heartsdesire you didn'y offend me love. 



Louisa I have been thinking of you and I have evrything crossed for you.

Caoimhe is still throwing up, we are curled up in my bed with cbeebies and FF....i AM TWO FINGERED TYPING as other hand is holing on to wee one.
xxx

More personals later, but thank you for your support


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Armi I'm in  bed too, feeling pretty sore today, so eating pain au chocolat and catching up on Eastenders.  is like reliving my youth seeing all these characters come back for Bianca's wedding, Carol Jackson has just turned up and oo-er she looks hard!  Hope C gets better soon poor girl and glad you are feeling a little bit comforted   

Heartsdesire thank you for the thought x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Mrs. R I LOVE pastry...I fancy a pecan  or cinnamon danish...YUM.


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

yeah me too, I am usually a healthy eating freak but pastry is my big weakness, have even been known to eat sausage rolls and pasties eek god knows what meat goes into them but I just can't resist!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi HD,

You havent offended anyone sweetheart,   your story is one of positivity, and it gives us all much hope. There is so much information to be read on FF, no matter what thread you choose to read, and every bit of information is vital, to each indiavidual person. You shouln't have deleted your post lovely.......................come backkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!   

Hi Armi, i hope C gets better soon. Hope your ok, and still hanging in there    

Hi Mrs R, Yeah Eastenders have come up with a few of the old school characters havent they   chocolate will definately help with your pain Mrs R, and its great you know you can get hold of it almost anywhere!   

Hi Lou, im thinking of you hun    

Hi Julie, how are you getting on?  

Hi Lola  

Hi Marie, hope your ok  

Karen x


----------



## Purple80 (Nov 24, 2009)

Pinkbabe - Your message was sweet.  I am just aware that although my story can give people hope (and that was the intention) it can also be upsetting for others who are struggling on the IVF/PGD journey and I didn't want to come over as smug.  I don't want to hurt anyone.  I will stay around & see how you are all doing but will keep most of my posts to PM.


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

hearts desire how severe was your early bleeding hun?


----------



## Purple80 (Nov 24, 2009)

Armi - The early bleeding was like a very light period for a day or so before OTD and then was more like brown spotting for about 10 days after.  I had a heavy bleed at almost 11 weeks.  All I can say is that whenever I bled I never experienced any pain so that was a good sign.


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

I should not be asknig questions like this really. I am for bloods at ACU tomorrow and hopefully they can give me closure. Miht even see if I can get a scan. My bleeding is definatly heavier than you., 
Wiggie is keeping my sane head on, she is a Guys OLD skool GIRL. She had a miscarriage at 8 weeks but had heavy bleeding on and off from where I am at. It was torture for her,am I  or aren't I...


----------



## Purple80 (Nov 24, 2009)

Armi - I am not any kind of expert & can only go by my experience and from the advice that the lovely ladies on FF gave me.  If you are having bloods tomorrow then just focus on that & I   they will give you the results that you want.  Ask for a scan & hopefully they will give you one & be able to see something.  Lots of    for you xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

thanks HD


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Good luck having your bloods tomorrow Armi


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Armi good luck tomorrow x

Well finally got my bum out of bed and out for a hobble    it's a beautiful sunny day in south east London, soon be spring. I am going to start lookng at garden furniture to sit out on during my convalescence. Never had my own garden before, woo hoo!


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks girls.
Weather is lovely. I took my girl for a stroll around West Norwood cemetry and lots of lovely spring bulbs out.


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Armi - Good luck for tomorrow hun


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Ladies

Armi - will be thinking of you tomorrow hun  

Louisa - Thinking of you sending you lots of   

Lola - Hows things ?  

Karen - Hows it going ?  

Mrs R - It sure is a lovely day today in London, good luck with looking for garden furniture   here's hoping we have some good summer weather this year.

HD - No offence taken hun, its so nice to hear some positive stories  

AFM - I am on day 8 of D/R so far so good, other than the mother of all periods... I am assuming its normal to have a period at this time.. was on the BC pill from 21/01 to 10/02 then started D/R 10/02... it must be the meds making me all paranoid about whats normal !  So other than drinking lots of water, having my accupuncture and taking me vits anything else I should be doing at this stage ? been reading all about the brazil nuts and pineapple juice... when are you suppose to do these ? before or after ET ?

Be back later, Take Care

Julie x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Julie yep after ET. I just always had a bag of brazil nuts in my bag to munch on. Not really a hardship is it. The pineapple juice must be pressed and not concentrate.x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Well stupid me despite saying I woudn't this afternoon I cracked and tested with one of those sensitive tests.  Negative.  Silly me.  Today is day 6 post transfer and I have feel achy again and so thought there was hope..!  But I've just checked the internet again and today being day 6 if I were PG then "6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood" so it's too early.  Probably am not PG but was/am beginning to hope as no sign of AF yet and now it may start to spot.  Plus I didn't use 1st morning wee so all in all very silly thing to do.   

It just goes to show that despite eveerything I'm really reall    for a positive result.  So I need to not be negative now need PMA!!

Sorry is all me this post... will post later when I feel a little more positive!

Love Lou xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Louisa remember me doing the exact same thing and testing early?  You're only human after all!  Really try not to test again, thoughas it is torture  Can ony recommend keeping occupied wth easy things as that's the only thing which helped me. Like watching a funny film, at least you won't be thinking about it for those 2 hours (perhaps).

You just can't tell at this point.  You might be PG but you just can't tell.  Keep saying it!!


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

I know but feel such an idiot!  
Keep on examining the test strip and now imagining I can see a very very very faint line if I squint at it sideway etc. but then I look at it again and can't see anything so I think it's just wishful thinking.  Just looked again 2 secs ago and there's nothing.  Need to stop obsessing about this now!

Today is my last day off work which I feel sad about but quite nice to get back to normal tomorrow and see my friends at work.. that's the best part of work by far.

Talk later 

L


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

oh Lou, you naughty girl testing early,  dont you worry its just human nature hunny   im sending you lots of                                   
take it easy,  you will do just fine x

Hiya Julie, im glad your getting on great, plenty of brazill nuts and other stuff with proteins in were possible, ive read you need about 60g protein each day for good eggies! and yes some pineapple juice, but as Armi says Not "from concentrate", and not too much, a small glass each day of that would do fine, think the pineapple is to help with your lining  

Hi Mrs R and Armi, gosh your both definately getting the spring in your steps arnt you  

Hiya HD  

Hope everyone else is ok

Karen x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Louisa ,   I did not get my positive until test date this time!!!!! lAST TIME WAS 4 DAYS EARLY.


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Lou sending you lots of PMA hun... hang in there....

      

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

wow Armi, look at your bubbles 7777, how lucky is that


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Well I hope I can turn my luck around, come on lucky bubbles.
x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

shall we leave them at 7777 for you hun? x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

come on lucky bubbles    

Louisa sending lots of PMA         
and  

L xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh no guys i have just found out that the PCT's are either gonna stop funding IVF or they are gonna hold out until After april to see which politicians get in...apparently the tories are gonna stop it all if they get in!   
What will i do, im still waiting for an answer, ive got no chance have i


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Argh I had written a long reply b ut then hit the back button by mistake and lost it all...

Karen I was saying that I think in April for our PCT and associated PCTs int he east midlands the situation on PGD for IVF will get better.  This was when I was emailing the comissioner for the East Mids PCTs specifically on funding future cycles for me.. he said then that they were reviewing PGD IVF specifically due to the cost benefits of funding PGD over having poorly children and adults and the associated costs.  Why not speak to your PCT and maybe your comissioner and just get it from the horse's mouth?  Get the details from your GP or t'internet.  Try not to get too down hun   

Mrs Rock, Lola, Julie, Karen, Armi - thanks for all your pma and thanks for blowing me the bubbles whoeever it it .  I've not done any more tests and will avoid said evil pee sticks until at least Sat or Sun.  OTD is Monday.  More cramps this evening.  Boobs I think are  alittle bigger but then they always are before evil AF.  Very scared about tomorrow as AF is due to start spotting.  No sign as yet....

Armi glad you are sounding a little more positive.  Good luck with your blood test tomorrow will be thinking of you.

Julie yes it is entirely normal and expected to have a mega heavy AF during down reg. It sounds like you are down regging nicely which is good  

Right going to go chill now... 

Love Lou xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

arrh thanks Louisa, im gonna phone our PCT tomorow, and will stay positive until i find out. You maybe right about them viewing PGD to be cost effective, but will wait and see   

p.s thanks for writing your post twice   and   STAY AWAY!

karen xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Pink babe, with any luck this is all a storm in a teacup, is more likely to be related to PCTs running out of money at the end of the financial year in April.  Thier budgets are set in advance and unlikey to be cut straights afternthe election, whihc would be mid-financial year.  The Tories have publicly pledged to protect all NHS funding and I am not aware of any official statements about cutting IVF funding.  

Armi, thinking of you at your appt today


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Hello ladies,

Sorry I haven't posted for a while.

Armi- how are you sounds like you've had a terrible week hope the bleeding has stopped?

Louisa fingers crossed for you the 2ww is such and emotional time it is so hard not to test before OTD.

Julie- glad the d'regging is going well- you're doing everything possible then with acupuncture, water etc

Mrs Rock how are you feeling?

Lola- how are you?

Karen I can't believe some PCT's may put the funding on hold!

It was a BFN for me I didn't have the courage to post and I wanted to wait until AF arrived which was yesterday. I'm trying to get my head round why we had another BFN. We had fairly good quality embryos and I did everything possible to make it work.At the moment I'm undecided whether I would want to put myself through another treatment. I'm going to see what they say at my followup in 3 weeks time and have a couple of months break. Have any of you ladies used a clearblue monitor I would be interested to hear your thoughts if you have? 

Thanks for all of your messages of support and hope we get some more BFP's soon.

Love Marie x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Ah Marie I'm so so sorry to hear that, I have been wondering about you    .  I hope they can say soemthing helpful when you get your follow up.

I have been using a clearblue monitor for 2 years and find it invaluable, as the pee sticks never pick up my ov but the monitor always does, I now have a much better idea of my cycle.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Mrs R, i hope it all just a storm in a tea cup. Its a funny little saying that isnt it, my nan used to say it all the time  

Hi Marie, im sorry lovely, i was wondering about you, and thought it may be the case   hope you can find the strength to start again x

How are you doing Louisa and Armi?   

How you getting on Julie, hope your ok  

Hello to everyone else 

I asked about my PCT today about the funding, and im waiting on a reply,as the lady i needed to speak to wasnt in, but shes back tomorrow, so hopefully will get an answer then  

Take care 

Karen x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hiya everyone
Karen that's good - glad you were able to get hold of the right person

Marie many many     I've only have one failed cycle so far ( ) but it is such a rotten feeling.  Take care of you.   I've been using the pee sticks quite successfully and you can get the cheap ones from ebay (cheap but sensitive).

Mrs Rock I'm sure you're right re: funding.  You sounds very sensible and read up on this so I trust you too!  

Armi I've read your diary and just hang on in there.  There may be hope    let's see what the blood results are like  

Julie any hot flushes yet  

Lola hi  

AFM well no sign of AF yet.  Still more cramping.  Slight nausea still but not as much as the other day.  DH still away on work so on my own until late tomorrow evening.. but won't do evil test stick until OTD if AF stays away    .. it's due Saturday.  I'm so so scared.

L x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi everyone  

Hoping you are all well  

Marie - im so sorry hun, I dont know what to say....sending you lots of  

Armi- how are you hun ?  

Louisa - I still have everything crossed for you... the 2ww sounds a complete nightmare, I really dont know what I am going to do when its my turn on the 2ww (thats providing I get that far of course) when is your OTD ?

Mrs Rock how's things ? hoping each day you are feeling stronger.

Lola- how's things hun ?

Karen - How are you hun ? I can't believe it about the PCT's possibly putting funding on hold... it does make me so cross.

AFM - Nothing really to report day 10 of D/R and AF starting to go away now thank goodness... one of the worst I have had, I did call the nurses to check all was ok as I was getting a little worried by the amount..... one of the nurses chantelle called back this morning she is so lovely.. told me not to worry and reassured me all was ok... cant believe that this time next week I could be stimming.... wow I really cant believe how quickly the time is flying by.. seemed such a long time before I started...  

Will be back later... take Care

Julie x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Why, Why  and why don't they answer their phone and why, why  and why do they take so long to gt back to you!!  
JULIE it is normal to have a bad period on d/r.  Stimms next.  
Smarie how are you holding up love? 

Louisa hang in there hun!! If you think this is torture wait to you have to wait for the first scan!!! 
Mrs. R THE VOICE OF REASON RE FUnding.
Lola how are you lovely?
Pink  hi.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Good luck for saturday Louisa


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

God I love internet shopping.  A man has just knocked at my door with a new skirt for me, is there anything better?!


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Mrs R - What are you like with the internet shopping eh ? mind you I have to say its fantastic isnt it, just click a few buttons and it arrives at your door !


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

I know it is too too easy, somebody stop me!!!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi all
Internet shopping rules- hate shops at the mo   Enjoy your new skirt Mrs R- how are you feeling?

Louisa thinking of you hun  

Armi- how are you doing?

I am good thanks to all of you that asked   nearly 25 weeks and growing by the day!! 

Big Big   to you all and   and  

L xxxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Argh!  I do not like GPs!   

Just back from seeing mine again about the painkillers, I want to try something different, but he wants me to stick with the current one, but double the dose slowly over 3 weeks.  Not at all sure about this as the side effects I am having are brain not working, feeling dizzy and knocking things over every 5 mins.  Have told DH to ignore all the stupid things that come out of my mouth (he does anyway ) and lock away all fragile things!!

I see my surgeon again in just over a week's time so will see what he thinks then.  Humph.


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hilarious Mrs Rock.  I have a vision of you sat there with your feet up, shopping away merrily surrounded by packages!!  But why not!  Retail therapy!   

Julie yes the 2WW is a total nightmare but of course you will get there!! PMA! And it's not long to go now is it!!  Yes I agree, Chantell is lovely.  I think she's my favourite nurse.  She was there when I went for egg collection and when I woke up.  Such a lovely person.

Lola 25 weeks are you massive now?  Do you feel kicks and everything?  How exciting!!!!

Armi I've just read your diary.. does this mean the blood test is good news?  Do you think you have miscarried one embie perhaps?  What a difficult thing ... is your scan in a couple of weeks?  Hang on in there  

Karen thanks for your wishes

Marie hi hun

AFM well today I've had no spotting or any signs of AF coming.  It's due tomorrow but normally it would have slightly started by now if you know what i mean. So now I'm getting hopeful and then trying to not think about it.  3 more sleeps to OTD (it's Monday 22nd). Had a friend around last night who is due 22nd April.. she's soo ecxcited bless her and all I can wish is that I can join her in that happy place. Saying that she is so stressed about money.  We always have something to worry about don't we  

L xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya girls,

This is an ALERT for Mrs R.......PLEASE STEP AWAY FROM THE INTERNET, PLEASE STEP AWAY FROM THE INTERNET!!!     good on ya girl, retail therapy is as good as chocolate cake!   
Bloody GP's dont know anything, if they would just listen to their patients once in a while, it may help them along a bit!   good plan, ask your surgeon on follow up, bet he will help you  

Hi Julie, where has the time gone? it only seems 5 minutes ago we were all talking about first appointments and PIE's n stuff. How exciting your nearly stimming  

Hi Louisa, i sooo hope you get your BFP on monday, good luck sweetheart        

Hi Armi, thinking of you, when is your scan?        

Hi Marie  

Hi Lola, wow, 25 weeks, well done you!  

Hi HD,  hope your well hunny  

im at my step daughters for the weekend, with DH, i do love her, shes fab,. We are all going out for a curry tonight, where they have a weird choice of meat like, kangeroo, ostrich, and alligator.....eeeeh, i think i may stick to chicken!

Speak to you all soon

Take care

Karen xx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Just a quick one.. today is AF day and no Af in evidence.        

I'm too afraid to test early but it's looking promising... lots and lots of cramping the last 5 days.  Not so bad today but a bit achy

Will catch up properly tomorrow 

L x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Louisa..have you got any peesticks  I think you might be lucky.  I felt achy...STOP ARMI.Whoops. Quite right to wait!!! Any dizziness? Any sicky feeling? Tingly (.) (.) .....I know we are all different?
Mrs. R still bleeding, but next scan is on Thursdy. I will have work to occupy me for a bit Ihave been readig loads about haematoms AND HOPING THAT IS WHAT i HAVE...they don't always lead to miscarrieage.
Lola hiya.


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow Louisa, sounding good!   for tomorrow

Karen that alert made me LOL. I was trying to buy this

http://www.oli.co.uk/Floral-Tunic/productdisplay.stm?An=673&A=69D087%5F8&N=4294965277+4294967158+673+697+715+4294967099&Au=P%5FMasterItem&Nu=P%5FMasterItem&Ns=P%5FColour%7C0%7C%7CP%5FSize%7C0

but it is sold out! Thwarted ha ha !

Armi sending you good vibes hope the bleeding stops 

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Very stylish Mrs R, i love it. It looks really nice with those leggings, that is just my style.....you have good taste!  

Thinking of you Louisa and Armi, sending you both lots of      and  

Hi Julie, good luck with the stimming  

Hiya Marie and Lola  

Well we had a lovely weekend, but had to come home early as we woke up to 4-5 inches of thick snow this morning, and didnt want to get stuck on way home. Then we got back into Liverpool and the sun was cracking the blooming flags!  Damn typical  
Never mind, at least we got home.

Speak to you soon

Karen x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Yes have to say Mrs R ... I like that top too, in fact i've had a good look on their site (dont tell dh!!)


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Ceri, me too, arnt we naughty....ssssh!!   x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Girls, girls, I was relying on you to keep me in check, but I see I've corrupted you to my evil ways    Mwa-ha-ha-ha-ha!!!!!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Pinkbabe ... Yes we are!   but heck we deserve little treats every now and then dont we hun!  
Mrs R ... You are a bad influence!!!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

im having a field day here girls!! oh you are naughty Mrs R, look what youv'e made us do now!


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Well look, just think of it this way, the country is just coming out of a recession, you're spending money to stimulate the economy, it's practically a public service - the government should be thanking us!

That's what I tell my DH, anyhow


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

I've just spent £60 on stuff for DD's new look bedroom, dont think he'll be very happy if i do any more tinterweb shopping today!!    There's always Friday (payday!!) then .....

"What _this _ little number?! Where _have _ you been? I've had this ole thing for years!!"


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

you are both creasing me up here!! x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice tunic Mrs Rock.  I think I need to explore a fashion change as that sort of thing can look fab.  I'm so boring with jeans jeans and more jeans.

Hello everyone

Well I'm a little disheartened and puzzled today.  No sign of AF at all( and I've gone rooting iykwim  ).  Did an evil pee sitck this morning (just 1 day early) and it took ages (about 20 mins) to produce a verrrrrry faint line that I could only see when held up to the window.  This pee stick was one of the early sensitive ones.  So now I'm not sure what's going on.  Perhaps tomorrow (OTD) will be better.  But perhaps this one is just not going to stick around as i would have thought it would be better than what i've got by now.  Just have to take these things a day at a time I guess.  Last night was mega painful cramps though , was at a dinner party and trying not to wince!  I normally don't really get period pains so i was really hopeful, then the crappy test today has dashed me a bit. 

Thoughts very welcome....


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Arrh Louisa, 

i hope you dont worry yourself silly   try and keep focused if you can, i know it must be hard  

Im gonna keep everything crossed for you     ive even got our basset hound Tilly to cross her paws for you  

Love Karen xxx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Louis a line is I line is a line. It will get darker I promise.


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Louisa I have never once seen even the faintest hint of a line on a test whether by holding it up to the light bulb, the window, candle light, torch light, neon light, fluorescent light halogen light, i could go on.......you have got a line!!!! Tentative _yay!!! _


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Louisa sending lots of      and      and   and looking forward to hearing some good news  
L xxxx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Louisa sending you lots of     
Have got everything crossed for you hun.....

Hi to everyone else.. will pop by later to catch up properly on the posts I see lots of tinternet shopping going on  

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello everyone
Well today is OTD and I've not even used the Guys test as I tried testing again with my ultra sensitive test strip and like yesterday it took bloomin ages to show up the faintest of faint lines.  Have googled this one to death and I may be one of those who won't test positive for a while as apparently it's to do with how your kidney processes hcg.  Or, what I think is like, maybe this is a chemical preg..    Am afraid to think about it.  Went rooting again today and the slightest slight pink/brown cm was there (sorry tmi) so maybe this is the start of the end or maybe it's implantation.  God this is awful isnt' it.  Loads more cramping today.  Some period like, some not.  Am I "miscarrying"??

Armi I have no idea how you are coping!!!!  Full marks toyou

Hi Julie - when is your Downreg scan?

Thanks Mrs Rock.. not sure this is celebration time .. just feel really limbo-like bordering on doleful.    I would have thought I would have a concuslive result now.  AF is officially 3 days late now so I'm sure something is happening but I'm not sure if it's over before it's started!!!!

Thanks Karen and Lola

Will post later with update.. back on sofa now after day  at work 

Lou xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Louisa
What is going on? Try your bloody Guy's one. My Guy's  one ,as well as others were so faint on test date that my DH did not believe I was pregnant. He sent me  to the hospital the following day to retest and get their opinion. I agree not good the pink cm- but it could signigfy late implantation....or to much rooting around      ......IYKWIM!! 
Don't give up yet. (I don't want to give you false hope...u I line is a bluddy line.) I want to come and throttle you woman!!

AFM- knicker watch continues..no bleeding overnight but a wee bit of brown staining today..............as yesterday. So I do not know if I am coming or going. Phoned NHS Direct who like the clinic just a wait and see game....


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh Louisa and Armi, 
i dont know what to say, what a torment for you both. Its not always clear cut the 2ww is it   i do hope you both find out for sure whats going on. Hang in there        

Hiya Mrs R, have you got any money left on your credit card after your spending spree?  

Hiya Julie, hows it going?  

Hiya Lola, Marie and Ceri  

Well im not best pleased today. I contacted my PCT RE: rumours of IVF funding to cease or be held back, and i was informed by the fertility commissioner that no application for funding had been sent for me from Guys, YES you heard it right, they have received nothing!! Guys told us that the application would be sent second week in jan. What the hell have they been doing? thats 6 weeks we are behind now     i will be straight on the phone tomorrow as i could make the time today. 

God im so angry  

Karen x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

pink     I would be furious also!!!!


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

God Karen that is terrible!!!!!!     I can't believe it.  Actually I can.  But did your PCT give you any indication as to the likelihood of funding?
God that is so crap.  You must be raging.  And there's you being so patient and everything.  Gr.

Well I think it's going to be all over for us this end.  Am sat in disbelief and a bit upset.  Bit more spotting (pink/red) and my AF pains feel very very AF like.  Until now they've been higher up but now they feel oh so familiar. 

Being pragmatic at least we got this far.  I'm gutted though.  DH not home yet.  Was making tea now gone off the idea.  Might just crawl into bed and try to forget all this.      God this IVF is torture.

Glad you're doing better Armi

Lou


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

oh Lou, so sorry. It just seems odd that you did get a line....even if it is faint Do go to bed and sleep it all off..but I would be tempted to test again tomorrow love.    

I was really hoping that it was oing to be the right result this time. xxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

oh Louisa   please dont say its over sweetheart   god isnt it hard, i really feel for you  

Thanks Armi for your baseball bats!  Ive just sent Sam Landini (PGD coorinator) a stern email........ i want answers, they are taking the p~ss  

Love
A very patient but angry Karen with MUG writen across her head


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Forgot to tell you DH is going in tomorrow morning for his microdysectomy on his back....luckily it wasnt cancelled for the third time
 At least we can get one thing done and out of the way! 

Speak to you all tomorrow

Will be thinking of you Louisa and Armi   

Nigh night

Karen xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

I am back to gushing heavy blood again. So tired and sad.


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Armi so sorry   
don't give up hope, you had heavy bleeding before your scan as well didn't you, so things may still be ok   

God this is so tough, am thinking of you and Louisa and feeling for you both


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Ladies

Just popping by really quickly to catch up on posts...

Just wanted to say Louisa & Armi I am thinking of you both       

Will pop by again later ...

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Armi and Louisa thinking of you both                
Lola xxxxx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks girls
I think you probably know what I mean when I say that it helps that  you care, but it doesn't really help! I just wish we had some control in this baby making (and keeping) game.


Pink hope your DH op went well.


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Armi how much blood hun?  This is so unbelievably crap.  Did you get this with your first baby?  I know nothing absolutely nothing will help what we say.  We are thinking of you though hun.  Give your dh and baby a hug and try to watch something on the box to take your mind off it.. not that it will.  Lots and lots of   
When is your scan?

Karen any word from Guy re: their absolute failure to sort your funding??

Lola, Mrs Rock, Julie hi. 

AFM well I sat last night really upset and then dh got home and lots of hugs.  I'm so lucky to have him he is ace.  So then we had our dinner late (10:30) and had a good chat and hug and went to bed expecting full AF in the morning. Woke up, no AF.  A little more pink/brown but that's ok I guess.  Only when I went looking for it (can't help myself.. I need to know what's going on)  .  So tested again this mornign with the guys test and my supersensitive test.  The Guys one eventually went very very very very faint blue so faint you have to look at it at the window.  The other one was fainter still.  TBH they could be evaporatinlines.  Both took about 10 or so minutes and are still there very very very faint.  Can't over emphasise how faint they are!!

So went to work a bit all over the place and you knowwhat it's like, can't concentrate or be at all motivated.  Lunchtime I went out to boots and have got 4 first response tests (2 twin packs).  BTW they are on buy one get one free so get yourselves around to Boots!  Got back to work, went to loo and then a little more pink/brown.  More than before.  Pink was reddy pink.  So got all dejected again, then just home from work now and back to the loo (have been to the loo todaay about 10 times I swear everyhour) and now less pink than before.  No red thank god.

This is total torture.  Am examining test strips again and the very faint line is just about there if you examine it under a hhigh voltge lamp!  It could be an evaporation line though seriously.  
So now I'm taking thiings one hours at a time.  If I surivie to tomorrow with no AF then I'll use the first response test and if still no AF when I get to work I'll finally phone Guys and get some advice.

opinions very welcome.  I'm not very religious but today I've been praying like mad!!  I've been asking my (dead) dad to help me.  He would understand.

Talk later

Lve Lou


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Lou ltes makre a pact to have xmas babies!!!! I am game iof you are game..well they will actually be Hallowenish babies


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

oh wouldn't it be great 

I'm too scared to even think of it

I'm such a wuss

Have you stopped bleeding?


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Louisa & Armi - I just dont know what to say, nothing is going to make it any easier or better...  all I know is I am soooo not looking forward to the 2ww... I just cant believe how much torture and pain you girls must be going through right now.. but I have everything crossed for you and although I am not very religious I will pray like mad for you both  

      

Karen - Hope hubby's op went well.

Mrs R - Hope you havent maxed your credit card out yet with all that tinternet shopping   

Lola - Hi hun hoping you are well  

I just wanted to say to all of you, thankyou so much for all your continued support and encouragement, I am so grateful you lovely ladies are around to keep me sane and offer words of advice and wisdom... dont know what I would do without you.   .. before you ask no its not the medication talking.....  

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

When's your down reg scan Julie?


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Louisa - This Friday (26th) x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Julie   yo have straightforward treatment, 2ww and beyond. 

Lou...a line is a line. I keep tellin you. I was doing tess which were negative up until test date and then after test dat the slowly got darker day after day. Have you re peed on pee sticks yet?? Thats how silly I got..so I wuld pee on a stick in the morning and then keep on peeing on it throughout the day to try and get it darker.... LOL ..i EVEN THOUGHT IT MIGHT HAVE WORKED..  I haven't had any more gushes but I am not looking now...agh 

Right if I get a baby out of this I will take my shirt off in Oxford Circus !!!!!


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Julie that's flown by how exciting!!! Your EC could be injust 2 weeks from now and you will be enjoying the 2 week wait.  It's just so much fun as you can see!

Armi I know what you say but I also know what the packet and the intenet says and it says if the line doesn't show up on time it's an evaporation line. and this took ages to show up.  Then the pink/red/brown goo doesn't help.  One hour at a time.

I think if we both survive this we should do a bungee jump or something to celebrate!!  

Karen any word?


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Karen I guess you're busy looking after DH after his microdiscectomy, I hope it went well.  And did you have a chance to chase up your funding application?  If they have not done it that is really so crap.  But maybe it is lost in the post or something.

I have to say I have found the admin side of things at Guys pretty hit and miss.  I have now been sent 3 different bills for my 2 treatments which were both NHS funded!  So each time we have rung up to query, been told to forget about it as it's a mistake, and then a few weeks later been sent another one!

The appointment time for our first ever consultation was a mix up too.  It was 8.45am on on Thursday, when apparently the drs have a meeting at that time every week and do not do any appointments.  We were sat there waiting like lemons until they got the doc out of meeting.  She was very apologetic but what was even more annoying was that my DH had been told to come 30 mins beforehand to do his sample, so he phoned beforehand and checked would it be open at 8.15 on a Thurs and they said yes, come then it's all fine - not oh we've made a mistake all the Drs have a meeting first thing on Thursday mornings and there'll be no one to see you!
Having said all that though I do think their clinical care is excellent.  When I was at risk of OHSS I was so glad I was in their hands and no one else's.  

Well it's been a big day for me in my tiny little world!  I went for acupuncture for my pain and got a taxi there but....drum roll please....a bus back!  And I managed fine.  And my DH has gone to Prague for work for 2 nights so am on my own tonight first time since the surgery and I have been on my feet in the kitchen cooking, also first time since the surgery. My MIL is coming tomorrow to stay over so I will have company then which I'll be glad of, she's so nice.  But I don't think I really need her as this week my recovery is zooming along in massive leaps 


Louisa I hope Guys can give you some hope tomorrow and Armi same for you at your scan on Thurs


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home this way lovely ladies ---------> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=229330.0


----------

